# Phänomen warum Männer weibliche Chars spielen



## Sire Luke (29. November 2008)

Lasst uns mal ein Phänomen untersuchen, bei dem es sich um die Tatsache handelt, das Männer überaus gerne weibliche Charaktere spielen.

Was sind die Gründe dafür?

Jede Art von Antwort ist erwünscht, auf eine gute Diskussion!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hacker007 (29. November 2008)

Dass sie immer auf den po von einer sexy Blutelfien  gaffen können!


----------



## Haxxler (29. November 2008)

weil männliche elfen einfach total schwul aussehen?


----------



## chopi (29. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> Dass sie immer auf den po von einer sexy Blutelfien  gaffen können!


Oder andersherum - weil man keine lust hat,die ganze Zeit auf nen männlichen zu glotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (29. November 2008)

Das kann viele Gründe haben...

Manche finden die männliche Gestalt hässlich, andere sind wiederrum vlt. Pixelfi**** und wieder andere... Naja fällt mir nichts mehr ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selber mache das nicht (höchstens bei Draenei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^  bin aber Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), ich habe mich schon lange gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , warum das n paar machen. Einer, der das macht, müsste hier mal seine Motive reinschreiben.


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

alles was bei meinen chars weiblich ist ist ne human mage
die hat aber mein bruder gemacht um zu gucken wie wow sich spielt^^

aber gründe... hm keine ahnung so direkt


----------



## Rocksville (29. November 2008)

Männliche Gestalt = meistens hässlich, meiner Meinung nach.

Aber damit hat sichs auch, ich find das weibliche Untotenmodell nur ansprechender, nicht sexy oder ähnliches.. urghs..


----------



## Sempai02 (29. November 2008)

- Weil männliche Charaktere stellenweise zum Brechen aussehen (männl. Hexenmeister bei den Menschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Weil ich als Mann nicht jahrelang einem Männerarsch hinterherstarren will.
- Weil ich so männlich bin, dass ich es nicht nötig habe, meine Männlichkeit mit einem "Deathártas" unter Beweis zu stellen.

Sucht euch was aus.


----------



## VILOGITY (29. November 2008)

Männlicher Nachtelf....... und die Krone drauf als Jäger. Wer spietl so was ? Frauen ;-)) Ach der Legolas aus HdR war der net süüüüüsss. Und Kinder....... darum wurde der ja auch eingebaut.....
Menschen Männer, Hexer, Mage, selbst als Krieger oder Pala, mit dem Bart und noch Blond..... Würg.... 

Untote, Blutelfen Männer...... Naja, sehen halt schei.... aus.
Die Damen im WoW haben wesentlich mehr Style, bis auf die Tauren Mädels ;-)) Da sehen die Männer besser aus finde ich.


----------



## Amadox (29. November 2008)

sempai02's gründe, plus:
- Weils ein Rollenspiel ist (Rollenspiel, definition: "Spiele eine Rolle" - wer hätte das gedacht...) und nicht ein RL 2.0  :>

edit: wobeis grad bei wow doch schon stark auf die rasse ankommt.
bei orks würd ich nie n weibchen spielen, die sehen da schon sehr scheisse aus find ich. 
bei blutelfen hingegen, ich könnt mir ned vorstellen ewig so nen eindeutig schwulen elfentypen zu spielen.. ned mein revier...


----------



## Tabby (29. November 2008)

Ich finde es einfach freundlicher was weibliches zu sehen anstatt immer nur so etwas markanten Mann hinterherzugucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weibliche Ally Chars <--> Männlicher Horden Chars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (29. November 2008)

Kommt bei mir immer drauf wan was es für eine Klasse bzw Rasse ist.

Meine Platten Chars sind alle Männlich, hatte einmal eine Elfen Kriegerin.... geht garnicht.

Roben Klassen sind eig immer Weiblich, sieht einfach besser aus ( wobei mein Human mae Priest schon style hat)

Ich steh z.b auf Tauren, weibliche Tauren gehen garnicht, wobei das früher schlimmer war als Heute. Und bei den Elfen hast eben die Wahl zw. Schwuchtel und total Hibbeliger Tussi... ne muss nicht sein.


----------



## Stevie6666 (29. November 2008)

also ich spiel selbst den hier verpöhnten menschlichen, männlichen hexenmeister und denke, dass der mir ganz gut gelungen ist... (dank der neuen frisur jetzt jdf...)
Mein zweiter char ist ne draena mage und ja... sieht einfach gut aus und ist mal ne nette abwechslung...

zu den hässlichen frauen: ich würde ja wohl NIE eine weibliche Zwergin spielen^^


----------



## Two (29. November 2008)

also ich finde es geiler als mann auf einen frauen arsch zu schauen als auf einen männerarschö....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (29. November 2008)

Eine gute Frage, die ich mir schon immer gestellt habe. Ich selbst kenne mehr Kerls, die einen weiblichen Char spielen, als weibliche Spieler, die einen spielen.
Männliche wie weibliche Chars bei WoW sehen gleich "sexy" oder "anziehend" aus. Es sind halt nur wenige Pixel, die da den Unterschied ausmachen. Einzig der sich stes am Arsch kratzende Taure ist mir ein Greuel.
Ich kenne übrigens keine Frau, die einen männlichen Char spielt. Vielleicht würden sich die, einen weiblichen Char spielenden, Kerls auch real lieber als Frau sehen.

Als einzige Antwort auf die Frage nach dem Warum kommt jedenfalls grundsätzlich: "Ich möchte nich andauernd einem Kerl auf den Arsch gucken". Da frage ich mich ernsthaft, was in diesen Typen ansonsten so vorgeht, da für mich diese Antwort doch auch viel über den Spieler und seine Intention aussagt.


----------



## Potenzus (29. November 2008)

ich hab das beobachtet das hauptsächlich magieklassen diesem phänomen unterliegen, meiner meinung nach ist vielleicht ein grund das männer in KLEIDERN total schwul aussehen und sich denken an einem weiblichen sieht das aber mit sicherheit besser aus


----------



## -Thunderblade- (29. November 2008)

So Freunde, warum müssen denn alle Männer auch männliche Chars spielen? Leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein.

*Dann müssten ja auch alle 11 Millionen Spieler nur Menschen zocken.* Mit Ausnahme vielleicht von ein paar Untoten..


Wobei das Argument mit dem Popo sicher auch ne Rolle spielt und spielen darf. Das hat nix mit Notgeilheit oder irgendwas zutun sondern einfach mit der Tatsache, dass man WoW oft viele hundert Stunden genießt und auch ich da lieber auf den Hintern meiner Blutelfe schaue als auf den eines fiktiven Kerls.

Das ist ein Rollenspiel.

Jeder kann in eine bestimmte Rolle seiner Wahl schlüpfen. Fraktion, Rasse, Klasse, Beruf und auch Geschlecht darf jeder frei wählen.

Ich glaube nicht, dass man sowas als Phänomen bezeichnen muss aber wie war das? *M*any *M*en *O*nline *R*ole*P*laying *G*irls ?


Viel Spaß noch...


----------



## Coffee (29. November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen.

Nun melde ich mich auch mal zu Worte

Im bezug zum Hexenmeister muss ich Sempai02 vollkommen recht geben, hatte selber lange genug einen Männlichen Hexenmeister (Mensch).
Zu den Animationen muss man selber nicht mehr viel sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich Spiele auch viel lieber Weibliche Chars, weil sie meistens 

 - Netter Anzusehen sind
 - Die Kampfanimationen Liebevoller gestaltet sind (Nachtelfen & Draenei)

Dennoch habe ich einen Männlichen Mensch Magier und einen Männlichen Mensch Paladin, aber meine Hauptchars
Jägerin, *Neu* Hexenmeisterin,Todesritter sind bis auf den Hexenmeister Nachtelfen ansonnsten sind sie aber alle Weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso zur anmerkung der Männliche Hexer hat mich irgendwann so Genervt das ich ihn in Strath geopfert habe.


----------



## nixahnung (29. November 2008)

Also ich bin Mann und spiele auch nur männliche Chars!

Ein Freund, der ausschließlich weibliche Chars spielt, sagte mir einmal, daß er auf keinen Fall auf den "Ti..enbonus" verzichten möchte!!!
Er bekäme permanent beim lvln geholfen, wahrscheinlich von irgendwelchen pubertierenden kiddies, die der Meinung sind die/derjenige an der Tastatur sieht genau so aus wie der Char ingame :-)


----------



## Black Cat (29. November 2008)

hättest auch ruhig die sufu benutzen können so ein thema gabs schon, nicht nur einmal... und die diskusion die daraus entstehen kann hat bisher noch kein gehaltvolles ergebnis gebracht ^^

PS: ich würd mal sagen das männliche urinstinkte was damit zu tun haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (29. November 2008)

warum spielt der einen männlichen char und warum der andere einen weiblichen 

*gähn*

ich bin n mann und spiel n männlichen nachtelfen schurken ;-)
bin aber nich schwul oder bisexuell

warum männer weibliche chars spieln wurd hier ja schon schön erklärt

jedem das seine ne


----------



## Xaner (29. November 2008)

Two schrieb:


> also ich finde es geiler als mann auf einen frauen arsch zu schauen als auf einen männerarschö....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum männerarschö....?

Ich sehe nur Umhänge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cardiac86 (29. November 2008)

Zwerge: Männlich
Gnome: Beides okay, eher Weiblich
Menschen: Weiblich
Draenei: Weiblich
Nachtelfen: Beides okay, eher Männlich

Tauren: Männlich
Orcs: Männlich
Trolle: Beides okay, eher Männlich
Untote: Beides okay
Blutelfen: Beides okay

Fazit: Zumindest auf Ally-Seite sind meiner Meinung nach die meisten Male-Modelle einfach zum kotzen.


----------



## Jinthora (29. November 2008)

Warum nicht? Kaufst du dir auch tomb raider nicht, weil man da nur ne weibliche person spielen kann? 

Ich hab 2 weibliche chars und einen männlichen, char ist char


----------



## Tikume (29. November 2008)

Das Thema gab es schon mehrfach, so z.B. hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=27948


----------



## Audi_The_Best (29. November 2008)

Man kann doch nur eine weibliche Nachtelfe spielen,jeder der nen male Nachtelf zockt hat doch nen Knick in der Optik,die sind sooo pottenhässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viorel (29. November 2008)

Weil Männer nunmal gerne die Kontrolle haben. vor allem über Frauen^^


----------



## Dicun (29. November 2008)

Hängt für mich rein von der Rasse ab. *Mein Geschmack* sieht so aus:

Allianz

*Mensch* > Frauen sehen besser aus
*Gnom* > Männer sehen besser aus
*Zwerg* > Männer sehen besser aus
*Nachtelfe* > Frauen sehen besser aus
*Draenei* > Hält sich die Waage, hatte hier nen Kerl (jetzt Twink) und danach ne Frau gemacht (Jetzt Main)

Horde:

*Orks* > Männer sehen besser aus
*Trolle* > Männer sehen besser aus
*Tauren* > Männer sehen besser aus
*Untote* > Hält sich die Waage, würde hier eher den männlichen- Char spielen
*Blutelfen* > Frauen sehen besser aus


----------



## DreiHaare (29. November 2008)

Black schrieb:


> PS: ich würd mal sagen das männliche urinstinkte was damit zu tun haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn der Großteil der männlichen WoW-Spieler - die einen weiblichen Char spielen - so gestrickt ist, dann wundert mich auch die stetig wachsende Zahl der Singlehaushalte in Deutschland nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (29. November 2008)

Wird wohl vor allem am Aussehen liegen. Weibliche Tauren oder weibliche Trolle sieht man nur ganz selten. Bei vielen(wie bei mir) ist auch eigentlich eher der 2.Char weiblich...weil da hat man ja schon nen männlichen und will einfach nen Char der sich vom 1. möglichst unterscheidet.


----------



## DarkGenzo (29. November 2008)

Schon seit Neverwinter Nights und Morrowwind spiele ich weibliche Chars, keine Ahnung warum, aber als Pixel**** will ich mich nicht bezeichen. 
Vielmehr finde ich es nervig stundenlang auf nen männlichen Hintern zu schauen.


----------



## Viorel (29. November 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Wenn der Großteil der männlichen WoW-Spieler - die einen weiblichen Char spielen - so gestrickt ist, dann wundert mich auch die stetig wachsende Zahl der Singlehaushalte in Deutschland nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Ist aber so was von wayne. Wer weiss wies geht ist niemals allein wem virtuelle Frauen besser gefallen der hat dann nur solche


----------



## DreiHaare (29. November 2008)

Es muss eindeutig etwas mit dem Aussehen zu tun haben, denn weibliche Tauren, Gnome oder Trolle sind doch arg selten.

Und jetzt sag noch einmal jemand "Schönheit kommt von innen"


----------



## Atrocis (29. November 2008)

Würde mir bei WoW nie einfallen.

Bei Guild Wars hingegen spiele ich weibliche Charaktäre, weil sie einfach sehr hübsch aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yumina (29. November 2008)

Hi

Kommt vielleicht auch davon, das diese Männer unterbewusst ihre weibliche Seite ausdrücken wollen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



o.O. don't flame me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yumi


----------



## Viorel (29. November 2008)

/flame


----------



## Kuya (29. November 2008)

Einige kommen sich blöde vor, wenn sie Männlichen Chars. auf den Allerwertesten schauen (Roben und Umhänge 4tw.). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Andere versuchen das Erscheinungsbild ihres "Mains" ihrem eigenen Aussehen nach zu empfinden (wie ich z.B.), oder spielen beides.
(Mein Magiertwnik ist ne Blutelfe).

Ich zb. überlege, ob ich doch nen Männlichen Untoten Mage spiele, und meine Blutelfe als DK neu erstelle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber back to Topic:

Nicht Böse gemeint aber: "Alle Pauschalisierungen sind scheiße" (außer dieser)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne...

Gruß Kuya, Elite-Brandstifter und Pyroteufel des Todesordens...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
        Myca, eine frostige Versuchung der anderen Sorte, die coolste Elfe des Todesordens (außer Jadeit natürlich).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
        Harlequin, unheiler tänzer des Todes, bringer des Theaters der Vernichtung, und Schauspieler zu Hofe des Todesordens.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (29. November 2008)

Einige kommen sich blöde vor, wenn sie Männlichen Chars. auf den Allerwertesten schauen (Roben und Umhänge 4tw.). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Andere versuchen das Erscheinungsbild ihres "Mains" ihrem eigenen Aussehen nach zu empfinden (wie ich z.B.), oder spielen beides.
(Mein Magiertwnik ist ne Blutelfe).

Ich zb. überlege, ob ich doch nen Männlichen Untoten Mage spiele, und meine Blutelfe als DK neu erstelle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber back to Topic:

Nicht Böse gemeint aber: "Alle Pauschalisierungen sind scheiße" (außer dieser)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne...

Gruß Kuya, Elite-Brandstifter und Pyroteufel des Todesordens...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
        Myca, eine frostige Versuchung der anderen Sorte, die coolste Elfe des Todesordens (außer Jadeit natürlich).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
        Harlequin, unheiler tänzer des Todes, bringer des Theaters der Vernichtung, und Schauspieler zu Hofe des Todesordens.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aninast (29. November 2008)

Hm...anfangs war ich auch kein Freund von weibl. Chars - als Mann zu spielen. Daher waren meine ersten 3 Chars auch allesamt "männlicher" Natur. Und selbst mit Erscheinen von BC wurde es "nur" ein männlicher Draenei.
Mit dem Erstellen meines Bankchars habe ich dann zum 1. Mal 'nen weibl. Char erstellt. Warum? Weil ein Mensch Mage weibl. einfach "sexy" aussieht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr dürft jetzt gerne flamen, aber es ist meine Meinung (unterhaltet euch Männer darüber mit Männern, es wird immer auf das selbe raus kommen^^). Ein männlicher Mensch sieht grotten aus, wie frisch aus'm Muskelstudio inkl. ein paar Dosen Pillen zum schnellen Muskelaufbau *würg* Das Gleiche gilt bei den Blutelfen.
Und in der Sommerlichen Tracht sieht Sie noch um einiges besser aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danach wurden es komischerweise nur noch weibl. Chars, wahrscheinlich, weil die weibl. einfach ansehnlicher sind als diese markanten Figuren mit ihren breiten Schultern. Damit kann ich mich nun wirklich nicht identifizieren (seh im RL auch nicht so aus^^)

Und nochwas, ich schaue eher weniger auf den Popo, sondern mehr auf die Spielwelt und das, was ich gerade mache (egal ob männlicher oder weiblicher Char) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (29. November 2008)

Weil Männer auf Frauen stehen? In der Regel? ^^


----------



## AMitB (29. November 2008)

Also ich bin Hodespieler und da spiel ich als ein Tauernmann. Und wenn ich da schon mal Blutelf spiele dann eine Weibliche Blutelfin, da Blutelfen komisch aussehen und die Blutelfinen die schönste Rasse im Spiel ist.^^


----------



## merlin0022 (29. November 2008)

Weil Frauen nicht so oft gegankt werden und schneller Hilfe angeboten bekommen^^


----------



## White-Frost (29. November 2008)

Ganz einfach^^ 40 tage spielzeit sagenw ir mal auf einen männlichen arsch oder weiblichen arsch schaun nun wähle Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach das rassen bedingt^^ bei mir geht manches nur weiblich manches nur männlich^^
Nachtelf, Blutelf immer weiblich^^
Ork, Taure, Zwerg immer männlich^^
Mensch, Untot, Draenei, Gnom, Troll je nach dem zu welchen geschlecht mir n besserer name einfällt der frei is xD


----------



## Nekramcruun (29. November 2008)

bei manchen rassen sehen die männlichen chars einfach scheisse aus (meine meinung) ausserdem könnte man die frage auch umgekehrt stellen also warum spielen frauen/mädels männliche chars aber da käm wohl ziemlich häufig die antwort: "weil man dann nicht ständig von notgeilen pubertierenden honks angebaggert wird" irgendwie auch nachvollziehbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (29. November 2008)

habe ne druid n811in und habe sie gewählt, da mir die männlichen n811en einfach unpassend aussahen. hatten meiner meinung nach was schwules an sich.



!


----------



## Melonni (29. November 2008)

wenn man ca 2 std vor nen game sitzt und den char nur von hinten sieht will mann! wenigsten was zu gucken haben xD 

Ne kein plan warum..  bei manchen "rassen" siehts einfach scheiße aus


----------



## KICKASSEZ (29. November 2008)

popo


----------



## Goblinfänger (29. November 2008)

Das ganze Zeug mit Blut/Nachtelfen auf den Hintern schauen und sonstwas ist doch Schwachsinn (pubertierende 13-Jährige ausgenommen) ich würde behaupten, dass die meisten Spieler einfach Abwechslung haben wollen und nach 5 männöichen Charas einfach mal nen weiblichen machen wollen.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (29. November 2008)

Machen nicht alle, möchte mich ja auch mit meinem Char "identifizieren" können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Souljy (29. November 2008)

Weil ich kein bock habe nem Mann aufn Arsch zu gucken wobei mitlerweile is es nen Tauren Schamane ^^


----------



## Hasal (29. November 2008)

Ich spiel eigentlich gemischt. Hab momentan 7 Charaktere am Start. Die meisten zwar nicht aktiv aber das ist egal. Jedenfalls sind davon 3 weiblich und der Rest sind Männer. Spiele nebenbei erwähnt 2 männliche und 2 weibliche Nachtelfen. Horde spiel ich halt mein männlicher Tauren Todesritter. Fragt mich nicht warum. Es ist einfach so. 

Achja, wenn ich irgendwann einen Zwerg spielen müsste, dann niemals einen weiblichen. Sry, aber ich finde weibliche Zwerge = hässlichste Rasse on Azeroth. 

MfG


----------



## WINDoSt (29. November 2008)

Ich spiel einen weiblichen Tauren. Warum? Es gibt soviele männliche Tauren, und da ich gerne was seltenes habe, hab ich ne Frau genommen. Gleiches gilt auch bei meiner Untoten-Kriegerin und bei meinem Troll-DK. Bei den Tauren kommt noch dazu, dass sie so breit sind. Das ist mir besonders im Kloster mit seinen engen Gängen aufgefallen. Zwei Tauren am gleichen Mob und als anderer Melee sieht man garnichts mehr, nur noch Kuh.


----------



## Widock (29. November 2008)

Der Grund ist recht einfach denke ich mal.

Ich zB habe einen weiblichen Blutelfen Hexenmeister gespielt. Warum?
Weil ich sehr eitel bin und der weibliche Charackter mit seinem überheblichen Blick mit dem er auf alles herab schaut einfach besser passte als der komisch da stehende männliche Blutelf.

Jeder hat andere Gründe, einige weil sie es schöner finden, andere weil sie vllt schon immer mal eine Frau sein wollten, was solls...


----------



## hanktheknife (29. November 2008)

Da es sich hierbei um ein Rollenspiel handelt und ich mich mit dem Charakter auf dem Monitor identifiziere, werde ich logischerweise keinen weiblichen Char als Mann spielen. Diejenigen die das trotzdem machen, schätze ich einfach nur als "geil" ein. Es ist natürlich jedem seine Sache.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (29. November 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Da es sich hierbei um ein Rollenspiel handelt und ich mich mit dem Charakter auf dem Monitor identifiziere, werde ich logischerweise keinen weiblichen Char als Mann spielen. Diejenigen die das trotzdem machen, schätze ich einfach nur als "geil" ein. Es ist natürlich jedem seine Sache.




Denk noch einmal nach.















Rollenspiel => Man versetzt sich in eine Rolle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sixa (29. November 2008)

Ich mag Blutelfen ich find, sind ne stolze Rasse und da ich mich mitm char identifiziere ists n männlicher...
ps: Wieso haben allys mit ausnahme der Nachtelfen nur hässliche Rassen?


----------



## Lowstar (29. November 2008)

immer von der rasse abhängig.
ein weiblicher taure/zwerg *würg* muss nicht sein..
aber bei blutelfen passts doch.. ^^
mein main ist weiblicher blutelf.. und bis jetzt kann ich nicht klagen! xD

aber mal zu was anderem: es soll ja leute geben, die sich einen weiblichen char machen, dann in ne hauptstadt rennen und in den handelschannel etwas schreiben a la: ich bin weiblich, kenne mich nicht aus, kann mich jemand ziehen und mir geld geben..
was meint ihr dazu?

MfG Lowstar


----------



## Zhylon (29. November 2008)

Weil sich die Entwickler bei den weiblichen Models einfach mehr Mühe geben/gegeben haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerbäumchen (29. November 2008)

Sire schrieb:


> Lasst uns mal ein Phänomen untersuchen, bei dem es sich um die Tatsache handelt, das Männer überaus gerne weibliche Charaktere spielen.
> 
> Was sind die Gründe dafür?
> 
> ...



naja was kuckt mann sich lieber an =?
den arsch eines schwulen blutelfen oder den einer blutelfin?
in dem moment der char erstellung wirt blut aus dem hirn an stellen gepummt wo es mehr spaß haben kann^^


----------



## hanktheknife (29. November 2008)

> Denk noch einmal nach.


Über was? Über die Hand unter'm Schreibtisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (29. November 2008)

So ist es, man spielt eine Rolle => daher Rollenspiel. Ansonsten wäre es zur Identifikation ja auch dringend notwendig dass man fette Chars zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt bei denen man die Anzahl der Pickel festlegen kann und die der Klasse des Hauptschülers nachgehen - um es mal überzogen darzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hexenshadow (29. November 2008)

Also ich glaube es ist einfach was anderes für männer, habe mal nen weiblichen char angefangen und der hat irgendwie fun gemacht ich habe selber k.a wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoWeib (29. November 2008)

Sire schrieb:


> Lasst uns mal ein Phänomen untersuchen, bei dem es sich um die Tatsache handelt, das Männer überaus gerne weibliche Charaktere spielen.
> Was sind die Gründe dafür?



Die männlichen Charaktermodelle in WoW finde ich zum größten Teil komplett unterirdisch (d.h. häßlich wie die Nacht). Was bleibt mir da anderes übrig, als zu den weiblichen Charakteren zu greifen?

OK, bei einigen Horde-Völkern kann man noch mal gnädig sein, da geht das mit den männlichen Charaktermodellen grade eben noch, aber auf Allianz-Seite sollten sie die Kerle IMHO nicht aus den Hauptstädten lassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pvenohr (29. November 2008)

Ich dreh die Frage einfach mal um: Warum gibt es soviele Zockerweibchen die männliche Charaktäre spielen?


----------



## Mitzushi (29. November 2008)

Nuja, es ist halt größtenteils so, aber das hat nichts mit Kiddie oder sonst etwas zu tun.

Ich denke mal, dass soviele Männer einen weibl. Char spielen, weils halt mal was anderes ist.
Genauso auch genügend Frauen, die halt einen männl. Char spielen.
Die meisten haben auch beides, um mal das, mal das zu spielen. (mein Todesritter-Twink ist z.B. männlich, weil mein Main schon weibl. ist / ich bin übr. weiblich)

Aber es stimmt, dass die männl. Charmodelle in Wow nicht so der Bringer sind und nicht so "ästhetisch" wirken wie die Weiblichen. (am schlimmsten finde ich die Modelle der männl. Menschen xD)
Also kann ich die Männer verstehen, die sich einen weiblichen Char erstellen, ohne gleich Hintergedanken zu haben.

Und ich kenne auch genug Männer, die trotzdem einen männl. Char als Main haben.

Meist hängt es auch von dem Volk oder der Rasse ab, welches Geschlecht halt nach eigener Meinung besser dazu passt / besser aussieht.
Ist halt der persönliche Geschmack und nicht immer zwangsmässig der Trieb.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obilix (29. November 2008)

Amadox schrieb:


> sempai02's gründe, plus:
> - Weils ein Rollenspiel ist (Rollenspiel, definition: "Spiele eine Rolle" - wer hätte das gedacht...) und nicht ein RL 2.0  :>
> ...


Beste Antwort des ganzen Threads + ich schliesse mich an



DreiHaare schrieb:


> Eine gute Frage, die ich mir schon immer gestellt habe. Ich selbst kenne mehr Kerls, die einen weiblichen Char spielen, als weibliche Spieler, die einen spielen.
> Männliche wie weibliche Chars bei WoW sehen gleich "sexy" oder "anziehend" aus. Es sind halt nur wenige Pixel, die da den Unterschied ausmachen. Einzig der sich stes am Arsch kratzende Taure ist mir ein Greuel.
> Ich kenne übrigens keine Frau, die einen männlichen Char spielt. Vielleicht würden sich die, einen weiblichen Char spielenden, Kerls auch real lieber als Frau sehen.
> 
> Als einzige Antwort auf die Frage nach dem Warum kommt jedenfalls grundsätzlich: "Ich möchte nich andauernd einem Kerl auf den Arsch gucken". Da frage ich mich ernsthaft, was in diesen Typen ansonsten so vorgeht, da für mich diese Antwort doch auch viel über den Spieler und seine Intention aussagt.


Ok, du namens 3 Haare gehst davon aus das man sich mit Chars eines Spiels so identifiziert, dass männl. Spieler die weibl. Chars spiele lieber selbst frauen wären. Hmm. Etwas Pseudopsycologischaberhauptsachegscheiddaherreden würd ich des nennen. Aber: ich geb deinem Denkansatz eine Chance und beginne über den Nicknamen: 3 Haare meine Überlegeungen anzustellen. Hättest du gerne endlich mal wenigstens 3 Haare? Wärst du gern wieder so wie damals als du nur 3 Haare hattest?.......
Irgendwie funkt das glaub ich net so ganz.




hanktheknife schrieb:


> Da es sich hierbei um ein Rollenspiel handelt und ich mich mit dem Charakter auf dem Monitor identifiziere, werde ich logischerweise keinen weiblichen Char als Mann spielen. Diejenigen die das trotzdem machen, schätze ich einfach nur als "geil" ein. Es ist natürlich jedem seine Sache.


Ok, Rollenspielelement richtig erkannt - begründung warum - wunderbar.
Mein Ansatz: Es ist ein Rollenspiel. Ich spiele männliche sowie weibliche Chars und bei mir kams einfach nur auf die Rasse an (eben keine Taurenfrau weil mir dieses Pixelmodell persönlich net so gefällt) - UND ich zahle für das Spiel - also suche ich mir dort wo es geht auch das aus was mir optisch und hörbar (Witze, Stimme,...) besser gefällt. Ich bin ein echter Ego in der Hinsicht. Ich kauf mir ein Spiel und spiele einfach so drauflos wie es mir gefällt. OMG!!!!!!

So, irgendwo auf der ersten Seite meinte jemand er würde gerne von so einem eigenartigen Individuum erfahren warum man als männlicher realer Mensch eine weibliche digitale, virtuelle Pixelgestalt spielt.
Hmm, einfach so. Ich hab 6 Chars 3 M 3 W - GLEICHBERECHTIGUNG ist das Schlagwort!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aber ich finde es belustigend und manchmal irritierend wie das so manchen anderen männlichen (hab noch nie eine RL weibliche Spielerin getroffen die das eigenartig, lustig, komisch oder ähnliches fand) Mitspieler aufregen und beschäftigen kann.

Der Grund: ich sage es euch: es bringt massig Content im Spiel der nur für solche Spieler geschaffen wurde, dieser Content nennt sich : Lassen sich Spieler im Spiel so irrritieren ohne zu merken dass es sich hier um ein SPiel handelt. Bringt 10000000000 Spasspunkte um die ich mir dann gute Laune kaufe und beim leveln dadurch schneller bin. /ironie /sarkassmus /kopfschüttel


----------



## -RD- (29. November 2008)

So. Dann will ich auch mal was dazu schreiben.

1. Mein Main-Charakter und einziger 70er ist ein männlicher Nachtelf, Jäger (Tierherrschaft) :-)

- ich bin WEDER ein "Kiddie" noch eine Frau, um mal auf einen Post auf der ersten Seite zu antworten. Meine Wahl liegt daran, dass ich einen Jäger auf Allianzseite spielen wollte. Draenei-Männer sehen einfach nur grausam (hässlich) aus und würden IMO eher in´s Starcraft-Universum passen. Zwerge sind bärtig, fett und klein. Geht für mich auch nicht.
Der Nachtelf sieht einigermaßen aus und ist keine "Terrier"-Klasse (leicht zu übersehen), damit konnte ich mich (ist beim ersten Char IMO wichtig) identifizieren.

Ach ja: er hat lange, weiße Haare *g*

2. Mein neuester Charakter ist nun eine auf Frost geskillte Blutelfen-Todesritterin (Level 60)

- nach Monate langem Spielen mit einem männlichen Charakter und auf Seite der Allianz wollte ich nun einmal das Gegenstück austesten. Und da ich keine wirkliche Lust hatte, einen Level-1-Char hochzuspielen, kam mir das Add-On gerade recht. Gleich mit Lvl-55 anfangen ist toll, lediglich die Berufe muss ich aktuell nachskillen, aber das lässt sich wunderbar mit den Erkundungs-Achievements verbinden.

Ich sehe das ganze Thema eigentlich total entspannt. WoW ist ein Rollenspiel, (fast) alles ist erlaubt. Der T***enbonus kommt bei mir nicht zum Tragen, ich bin glücklich verheiratet (im RL ;-) ). Dennoch: Wenn ich einen Charakter spiele, dann möchte ich einfach auch einen Charakter, männlich wie weiblich, spielen, der ein einigermaßen angenehm zu betrachtendes Aussehen hat.
Aus dem Alter "Hässlich ist cool" bin ich mit meinen nun bald 30 Jahren längst heraus. Mit einem Orc, Troll oder Zwerg könnte ich mich einfach überhaupt nicht identifizieren.
Von daher kommen für mich persönlich nur Nachtelf/innen, Blutelf/innen oder Menschen in Frage. Mit Menschen kann man aber halt leider keine Jäger spielen, das sollte Blizzard noch ändern.


----------



## Sophen (29. November 2008)

Mann/Frau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  könnte auch fragen, warum spielen Jungs / Männer "Tomb Raider"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der sexuelle Aspekt spielt bestimmt eine große Rolle, ob es nur das auf den Arsch schauen ist, oder mehr.
Innerhalb von WOW ist es doch wirklich meist so, daß man als weiblicher Char eher hilfe bekommt, als ein männlicher.
Es ist ein Rollenspiel und welcher Kerl liebt es nicht 100% Kontrolle über ein weibliches Wesen zu haben,
im RL ist das ja unmöglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ziel eines Rollenspiels ist es doch in eine Rolle zu schlüpfen und das RL auszublenden,
warum also nicht mal als zuckesüße Elfenheilerin oder als brutalo macho Krieger.
Ich liebe die Vielfalt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordoftheboard1337 (29. November 2008)

Also ich spiel seit 3 1/2 Jahren nen weiblichen Schurken
Warum fragen sich sicherlich einige =)
Ganz einfach , ich hab ersten keine lust die ganze zeit so nen männlichen menschen mit supersajajin frisur da rumlaufen zu sehen und 2tens  sind die moves von einem weiblichen menschen um einiges ansehnlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


PS: sorry für die rechtschreibfehler meine lampe ist schrott daher isses dunkel xDDD


----------



## teroa (29. November 2008)

Sire schrieb:


> Lasst uns mal ein Phänomen untersuchen, bei dem es sich um die Tatsache handelt, das Männer überaus gerne weibliche Charaktere spielen.
> 
> Was sind die Gründe dafür?



naja das spiel ist fsk 12 also wolln die kleinen kiddys was mit oberweite habne ..


----------



## Raminator (29. November 2008)

Sire schrieb:


> Lasst uns mal ein Phänomen untersuchen, bei dem es sich um die Tatsache handelt, das Männer überaus gerne weibliche Charaktere spielen.
> 
> Was sind die Gründe dafür?
> 
> ...


warum nicht


----------



## Nekramcruun (29. November 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> So ist es, man spielt eine Rolle => daher Rollenspiel. Ansonsten wäre es zur Identifikation ja auch dringend notwendig dass man fette Chars zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt bei denen man die Anzahl der Pickel festlegen kann und die der Klasse des Hauptschülers nachgehen - um es mal überzogen darzustellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 jaa hauptschüler ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und wo bekomme ich die pickel her?gibts bei der hauptschüler klasse dafür einen talentbaum?und kann man auch in legasthenie und analphabetismus skillpunkte verteilen das wär doch mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (29. November 2008)

ich spiele selber als Twink eine Blutelfe, Priesterin... warum ich eine Frau gewählt habe, obwohl ich männlich bin?

1. Es ist einfach mal was anderes, mein erster Char war ein männlicher Blutelf Paladin...
2. Natürlich guckt man den Charakter lieber an, weil er einfach in gewisser Hinsicht geiler is^^
3. N männlicher Priest in'ner Robe sieht einfach schwul aus, und teilweise als würde er nen Kartoffelsack tragen... 
4. Es ist ein Fantasy Spiel und jeder kann den Char nehmen, den er will... da nimmt ein Mann auch mal n weiblichen Char... rein aus Neugier^^

soviel mal von mir... 

so long, Seryma


----------



## Nicolanda (29. November 2008)

Weil die weiblichen charakter einfach netter anzusehen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (29. November 2008)

alle meine 11 chars sind männlich (so wie ich)

wenn ich so drüber nachdenke gibt’s eigentlich keinen besonderen Grund dafür vielleicht fehlt mir einfach die lust mir einen stimmigen weiblichen rpg avatar auszudenken.
Hat aber sicher was damit zu tun das ich in wow mit „echten“ Menschen  interagiere und das als Mann mit einem männlichen char authentischer wirkt.
Bei den meisten offline rpg´s hab ich lustigerweise meinen weiblichen standart game char 
eine Figur aus dem battletech Universum  ;-)


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (29. November 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Über was? Über die Hand unter'm Schreibtisch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie es mir scheint, bist du also noch auf dieser Gedankenebene, lassen wir das also  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (29. November 2008)

ich würde sagen :

-abwechslung
-style
-männlicher blutelf in einem lila gewand (no comment^^)


----------



## neo1986 (29. November 2008)

Weil ich einfach lust auf ein Elf hatte und Männlich elfen schwul aussehen.
Ich denk da drüber nicht nach.


----------



## Heelo (29. November 2008)

das man auch im raid nebenbei was zu gaffen hat^^


----------



## neo1986 (29. November 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> naja das spiel ist fsk 12 also wolln die kleinen kiddys was mit oberweite habne ..


wie du


----------



## Khard (29. November 2008)

ganz einfach: männl. Blutelfen sehen scheiße aus und weibl. eben nicht uns aus ist die diskussion.


----------



## Teradas (29. November 2008)

Wir bereichern die WoWWelt mit schönen Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (29. November 2008)

Wir Männer spielen weibliche Characktere, weil wir uns unserer Männlichkeit durchaus bewusst sind, aber die Welt gerne mit dem Anblick von schönen Weiblichen Charackteren beglücken wollen. Darum spielt auch keiner Weibliche Zwerge xD


----------



## Aerona (29. November 2008)

Also ich hab beides einfach nur als Abwechslung^^


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

Aerona schrieb:


> Also ich hab beides einfach nur als Abwechslung^^


etwas zweideutig^^


----------



## Kurayami (29. November 2008)

Bei den meisten Rassen sind die weiblichen einfach schöner.
Obwohl ich bei Ork, Taure, Zwerg, UD und Troll nen Männlichen Char vorziehe.
Hab als Main selbst nen männlichen Zwerg (der trägt aber Kleider xD)


----------



## Yiraja (29. November 2008)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Männlicher Nachtelf....... und die Krone drauf als Jäger. Wer spietl so was ? Frauen ;-)) Ach der Legolas aus HdR war der net süüüüüsss. Und Kinder....... darum wurde der ja auch eingebaut.....
> Menschen Männer, Hexer, Mage, selbst als Krieger oder Pala, mit dem Bart und noch Blond..... Würg....
> 
> Untote, Blutelfen Männer...... Naja, sehen halt schei.... aus.
> Die Damen im WoW haben wesentlich mehr Style, bis auf die Tauren Mädels ;-)) Da sehen die Männer besser aus finde ich.



das thema is 1 erstens total schwachsinnig vote 4 close ^^, un 2 ich schau mir lieber hübsche madels im rl an ^^


----------



## Solosus (29. November 2008)

weibliche chars sehen teilweise wirklich besser aus. denn wer spielt gerne nen schwulen blutelf. aber genauso wuerde ich keinen weibliche untote spielen. das passt einfach nicht wirklich.

fuer mich kommt es immer auf rasse und klasse an. Mage=weib. Bultelfe
                                                                            Rouge=maen. Undead

so einfach ist das


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

Solosus schrieb:


> weibliche chars sehen teilweise wirklich besser aus. denn wer spielt gerne nen schwulen blutelf. aber genauso wuerde ich keinen weibliche untote spielen. das passt einfach nicht wirklich.
> 
> fuer mich kommt es immer auf rasse und klasse an. Mage=weib. Bultelfe
> Rouge=maen. Undead
> ...


schattenschminke = maen. undead? bei wem hast du biologie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rouge = schattenschminke
rogue = schurke


----------



## Descartes (29. November 2008)

Eigentlich bin ich nicht der typ der gern das selbe wie alle anderen sagt, aber es stimmt, die weiblichen chars sehen besser aus mit ausnahme bei ein paar rassen wo man sogar männliche spielen kann.

Auserdem würd ich mir gedanken machen täglich,  auf nen männer hintern zu starren da auser der art wie rüsstung
zur geltung kommt nichts was wirklich gut währe.


----------



## Racios (29. November 2008)

-Thunderblade- schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich glaube nicht, dass man sowas als Phänomen bezeichnen muss aber wie war das? *M*any *M*en *O*nline *R*ole*P*laying *G*irls ?
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß noch...



Genial xD
Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tricks0r (29. November 2008)

Ich such mir mein Geschlecht beim Char nach Kampf-/Zauberanimation aus.


----------



## Ducmort (29. November 2008)

Ich persönlich würde z. B. niemals einen weiblichen Krieger spielen. Das passt einfach nicht. Jedoch mein Priester ist weiblich. Es liegt bei mir nicht daran, ob das Modell schön ist. Mir geht es darum, obs passt.


----------



## Eranuri (29. November 2008)

Es gibt frauen, die Männliche chars spielen... hier ist eine davon. 

Es ist immer amüsant ins TS zu kommen, mit einem Männlichen Blutelfenpaladin und dann kommt : OMG Elindir ist ne FRAU! Warum um alles in der Welt spielst du einen mann?

naja die antwort lautet immer: warum spielen männer frauen? 
ums genau zu sagen,  Frauen wurden allgemein liebevoller gestaltet und man kann sie mit mehr hübschen details versehen wie ohrringen, tätowierungen oder piercings... das kann man  bei einem mann nicht. 
Ausserdem find ich persönlich die männer sehr unförmig gestaltet und vielleicht spielen deshalb auch so viele eine frau. 
Das ist meine rationale erklärung dafür, aber sicher gibt es auch einige, die es anders sehen. 

ich persönlich spiele einen BE-Pala-Mann weil: palas meiner meinung nach, da sie BE´s sind doch einen gewissen Homo-touch haben müssen. Alle homo´s müssenmir an dieser stelle verzeihen, aber auf einem RP-server muss man dem klischee einfach gerecht werden. 

in diesem sinne, schönen Sonntag 
Eranuri


----------



## Hideyasu (29. November 2008)

Hm ums mal in kurz Worte zu fassen. Die meisten männlichen Allianz Chars sehen meisten unterirdisch aus
Bsp: 

Dreanei: Sieht aus wie ne Kartoffel der man Streichhölzer als beine reingesteckt hat.
Nachtelf: Die Hüften sind halt dünner als die einer Frau. Hat auch sehr was homoerotischens ansich
Mensch: Schöne Auswahl an Frisuren von Platte über 80ger style Frisuren und jetzt die schönen femininen Blutelfen Frisuren ist alles dabei
Gnom: Frisur und Gesicht sagt meistens schon alles... entweder man mag sie oder man hasst sie... meistens trifft 2. zu
Zwerge: die für mich einzigen wirklich vernüftigen Chars. Aber aufgrund eines nicht sehr schönen Models fallen die meist auch raus.

Wenn ihr dann bei den Weiblichen Chars schaut sieht man zu meist nur Nachtelfen, Human oder Dreanei.
Grund? Meistens schöne Modelle die vernüftig proportioniert sind. Und als Stoffi zb weit besser aussehen in einer Robe als ein Mann.

Das der Style bzw das Aussehen der Figur halt viel bestimmt sieht man auch an dem Bsp das es sogut wie keine Zwerginnen gibt

Auf Hordenseite verschiebt sich das ganze auch schon wieder um einiges. Männer sehen da auch wie welche aus bis auf der glorreichen
Ausnahme Blutelf. Von den anderen Rassen bis auf Blutelf ist die Anzahl weiblicher Chars sehr gering.


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

Eranuri schrieb:


> Es gibt frauen, die Männliche chars spielen... hier ist eine davon.
> 
> Es ist immer amüsant ins TS zu kommen, mit einem Männlichen Blutelfenpaladin und dann kommt : OMG Elindir ist ne FRAU! Warum um alles in der Welt spielst du einen mann?
> 
> ...


made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erster post und schon so genial^^


----------



## Nokram (29. November 2008)

Ich selber nehm auch zum teil weibliche chars aber nur bei casterklassen weil ein mann mit ner robe einfach scheisse aussieht... ok bei meinem Hunter hab ich den fehler gemacht ihn weiblich zu machen aber sowas passiert eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maine- (29. November 2008)

Echte Kerle spielen weibliche Chars ! 
Wir sind uns unserer überaus großen Mänlichkeit bewußt und haben somit kein Problem damit die WoW-Welt mit hübschen Damen zu bereichern.



ne KA woran es liegt mh vll das man lieber weiblich spielt weil es mal was anderes is^^


----------



## Riear (29. November 2008)

Ich spiele weibliche Chars, weil ich..

- nicht nur männliche spielen will
- manche männl. Chars einfach *würg* sind
- Ich sie einfach teilweise Stylischer finde
- Ich keine übertriebenen Muskeln mag


----------



## Nehar (29. November 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> - Weil männliche Charaktere stellenweise zum Brechen aussehen (männl. Hexenmeister bei den Menschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Möchte hinzufügen: Male bl11, auch furchtbar.


----------



## Suske (29. November 2008)

Ich spiele weibliche Chars, damit ich meine weibliche Seite ausleben kann ;-) dazu kommt noch, das die meißten weiblichen Chars einfach hübscher sind.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suske


----------



## riesentrolli (29. November 2008)

Sire schrieb:


> Lasst uns mal ein Phänomen untersuchen, bei dem es sich um die Tatsache handelt, das Männer überaus gerne weibliche Charaktere spielen.
> 
> Was sind die Gründe dafür?
> 
> ...


warum ich als kerl n female char spiele? weils nice aussieht....


----------



## Lord Nordmann (29. November 2008)

Ich bin ein Mann und alle meine Chars sind auch männlich. =)

*Nord*


----------



## seppix@seppix (29. November 2008)

Also bei WoW hatte ich nur Mänliche Chars bei AoC allerdings ne weibliche Stygerin warum?
Weil sie besser aussieht als der mänliche char XD(wohl einer der Hauptgründe)


----------



## Darkblood-666 (29. November 2008)

Naja ich spiel sowohl Männliche als auch weibliche chars wobei mein Main ein männlicher Gnom ist. Warum das so ist hätte ich nur bei der Erstellung wirklich sagen können. 

Eins steht jedenfalls fest, ich würde nie einen Menschen spielen!


----------



## Lighthamma (29. November 2008)

also für mich is es ganz einfach:

als mann steht man im normalfall (ausnahmen bestätigen hier die regel) auf frauen
demnach ist es doch ganz natürlich, dass man sich auch mal nen weiblichen char macht ^^
jedoch werden bei mir eher die twinks weiblich, main is in den meisten fällen nen orc mit großen schultern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (29. November 2008)

Bei mir ist es einfach so das ich davon ausgehen wie's dan am Ende(also mit 80) aussieht. Meiner Meinung nach muss es einfach passen zum beispiel weiblich Plattenträger find ich jez nicht so passend.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. November 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es einfach so das ich davon ausgehen wie's dan am Ende(also mit 80) aussieht. Meiner Meinung nach muss es einfach passen zum beispiel weiblich Plattenträger find ich jez nicht so passend.


lookism!!!!!! \o/


----------



## hacker007 (29. November 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es einfach so das ich davon ausgehen wie's dan am Ende(also mit 80) aussieht. Meiner Meinung nach muss es einfach passen zum beispiel weiblich Plattenträger find ich jez nicht so passend.




Stimmt die müssen Erotische kleider tragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (29. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> Stimmt die müssen Erotische kleider tragen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja stimmt seit der Nudepatch (ka wie das Ding genau heisst) nicht mehr funzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lexaone (29. November 2008)

Amadox schrieb:


> - Weils ein Rollenspiel ist (Rollenspiel, definition: "Spiele eine Rolle" - wer hätte das gedacht...) und nicht ein RL 2.0  :>




/signed


----------



## Serenas (29. November 2008)

Momentan spiele ich keinen weiblichen Charakter, aber ich fang demnächst eine Gnom Kriegerin an. Ich finds niedlich.
Oft sind weibliche Chars die schönere Variante eines Volkes.

Es geht nur um Ästhetik ^o^


----------



## Protek (29. November 2008)

Die Spieler die es mögen mit einem weiblichen Char rumrennen, die sollen das machen Ich für meinen Teil hab mich nie damit anfreunden können. Hatte mal Jägerin bei den Nachtelfen. Irgendwie brauch ich doch eine Indentifikationsfigur im Spiel und die ist nun mal männlicher Natur.
Das man das weibliche Geschlecht mag, ist doch schon mal gutes Zeichen das RL nicht ganz verloren geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Spielziel ist es ja immer möglichst bald nen Helm oder Kopfschutz zu finden, neuerdings gibts ja auch neue Frisuren, da sehen manche männliche Chars auch schon nicht mehr so doof aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Meine Todesritterin ist auch Weiblich. Hab 70 lvl genug einen orchintern angeguckt das reicht irgendwann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und sie kämpfen weitaus cooler.
Und es hat durchaus vorteile manchmal wenn die anderen net wissen das du in wirklichkeit Männlich bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (29. November 2008)

Bin ich notgeil weil meine Priesterin weiblich ist? 
Was sagt dann mein bärtiger Zwergenkrieger über mich aus?

Aber eigentlich habe ich als alter RPler Namen gesucht die zur entsprechenden Rasse und Charakterklasse passten. Im falle meines weiblichen Chars, war es halt ein weiblicher. Hinzu fand ich ein Frau im einen Fall halt Stimmiger, im falle des kriegers, eher die des männlichen. 

Ich glaube auch das männer nicht einfach nur scharf auf frauenhinterteile sind, sondern im allgemeinen flexibler bei der Geschlechterwahl. 
Ich kenne viel Männer, die wie ich, sowohl männliche als auch weibliche hars haben. Ich kenne aber nur sehr wenig Frauen die was anderes als weibliche Chars haben. Das liegt nicht daran das ich vieleicht weniger Frauen kenne, ich rede hier von relativer Verteilung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hacker007 (29. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und es hat durchaus vorteile manchmal wenn die anderen net wissen das du in wirklichkeit Männlich bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





aha und welche ? Kumpel spielt einen weiblichen char der wurde schon an  geWiespert "hey bist sicher ne super sexy maus hast du ICQ?" mir würde das kotzen kommen wen mir einer so was schreibt.


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> aha und welche ? Kumpel spielt einen weiblichen char der wurde schon an  geWiespert "hey bist sicher ne super sexy maus hast du ICQ?" mir würde das kotzen kommen wen mir einer so was schreibt.


Naja sowas ignorier ich.
Aber zb in Inis geht das meist sachlicher, und nicht gleich mit beleidigungen. Und auch so passen sie viel mehr auf, ist einfahc dann besser


----------



## untmax (29. November 2008)

also...
echte männer haben kein problem damit mann zu sein dh. sie sind so zufireden wie sie sind.
andere männer sind das nicht und spielen einen tollen männliochen char in mmorpgs.
da die echten männer ja kein problem haben wie sie sind können sie sich dazu aufraffen die spielwelt mit weiblichen chars zu verschönern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (29. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> aha und welche ? Kumpel spielt einen weiblichen char der wurde schon an  geWiespert "hey bist sicher ne super sexy maus hast du ICQ?" mir würde das kotzen kommen wen mir einer so was schreibt.




Wieso? Sowas ist doch klasse. Spiel einfach mit. Ne stunde mit dem kerl flirten und dann schickste ihm einfach ein Bild von nem nackten Bauarbeiter in Damenunterwäsche....danach biste dann zwar auf ignore aber das kann dir ja egal sein. ;-)


----------



## Visoth (29. November 2008)

TITTEN mehr muß da wohl nicht gesagt werden TITTEN RULEZ


----------



## Deasaster (29. November 2008)

nixahnung schrieb:


> Also ich bin Mann und spiele auch nur männliche Chars!
> 
> Ein Freund, der ausschließlich weibliche Chars spielt, sagte mir einmal, daß er auf keinen Fall auf den "Ti..enbonus" verzichten möchte!!!
> Er bekäme permanent beim lvln geholfen, wahrscheinlich von irgendwelchen pubertierenden kiddies, die der Meinung sind die/derjenige an der Tastatur sieht genau so aus wie der Char ingame :-)


Ganz meiner Meinung, seht euch doch mal im RL um, stehst du da als Typ mit einer Reifenpanne an der Straße, kannst du warten bis zur nächsten Eiszeit, als Frau kannst du dir deine Helfer fast aussuchen!


----------



## Well! (29. November 2008)

VORSICHT !! FLAME !!
... Ein fall für Galileo Mysterie !!


----------



## etmundi (29. November 2008)

Meine Antworten auf die Frage:
Bist du auch in echt ein Mädel?

1. Mom ich schau mal eben nach
2. bist du auch in echt ein Junge

sorgen halt immer wieder für Lacher.


----------



## crizzle (29. November 2008)

ganz einfach:

weil sich die suchtis ein wichsen können ohne wow spielzeit verlust zu erleiden... mfg


----------



## jolk (29. November 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> 1. Mom ich schau mal eben nach



den merk ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balain (29. November 2008)

hm . . . . . . . 


ganz einfach        ich interessiere mich nicht für frauen, außer für die [primären und sekundären Geschlechtsmerkmale]..  nur die sieht man ja eh nicht,.. also kann ich genauso gut männlichen char spielen 


*g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crailiele (29. November 2008)

tja

zum einen ist oder besser war die hilfsbereitschaft gegenüber weiblichen Chars zu wow beginn (in etwa die ersten 2 Jahre) da und zum anderen sind mir die Männlichen pixel einfach zu klobig und über propotional gestaltet.. zum anderen ist es dem RP wurscht ob da ein Mann oder Frau dahinter sitzt..  wenn natürlich ein früh pupertierender oder ein möchtegern Gigolo hinterm PC meint er müsse da seine sprüche loswerden...  naja..  der die oder das sollte dann nochmal von vorne beginnen... Krabbelstube... Kindergarten... erste Liebe... und so weiter..

die frage stellt sich also eher,, warum können einige dummschwätzer, Mauerblümchen im RL die Schnauze nicht aufbekommen und müssen im Virtuellen Leben meinen sie sind die wo den längsten haben..

habe fertig

bye 
an alle zurück gebliebenen und Hallo an alle diejeniogen die den unterschied zwischen Fantasy oder auch Spiel und Spaß und RL kennen...

tja Kinders oder auch erwachsene Kinder (18+) wobei ich der meinung bin das es in WoW mehr kiddys 18+ als denn vernünftig denkende 1-17 jährige gibt..  das ist ein Tread der wohl ehr in die kategorie 18+ Kiddys fallen wird

*winke*


----------



## maselevic (29. November 2008)

ich denke einige klassen/rassen sehen einfach als frauen besser aus.


----------



## the chinese (29. November 2008)

-Thunderblade- schrieb:


> So Freunde, warum müssen denn alle Männer auch männliche Chars spielen? Leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein.
> 
> *Dann müssten ja auch alle 11 Millionen Spieler nur Menschen zocken.* Mit Ausnahme vielleicht von ein paar Untoten..



untote? du meinst die 7/24 freaks?^^ 
naja.. ich spiel nen weiblichen, da das einfach besser aussieht (gründe siehe oben)


----------



## Schattenmann (29. November 2008)

Amadox schrieb:


> bei orks würd ich nie n weibchen spielen, die sehen da schon sehr scheisse aus find ich.



ich persönlich hab nen weiblichen ork schurken, und zwar einfach deswegen, weil ich keinen 0815char wollte wie nen undead oder male orc schurken...
und da mir weder männliche noch weibliche trolle gefallen, hab ich nen weiblichen orc gemacht
am anfang wars ziemlich ungewohnt aber so langsam find ichs echt gut^^


----------



## Ansalamun (29. November 2008)

Worüber man sich so den Kopf zerbrechen kann?

Ich habe mir einen Menschen Hexer gemacht,nebenbei einen Twink Gnome Mage hochgezogen,danach den Druiden Nachtelf gelevelt,
einen Schurken und einen Priester.Ich wollte einfach mal Abwechslung haben,also wurde der Zwergen Pala nach den ganzen Männern einfach
mal weiblich.Das ist ein Game,hat mit mal abschalten von der Arbeit zu tun und ich habe in meiner Gilde durchaus auch Frauen,die männliche Chars spielen,
die haben auch halt mehere Chars die Level End sind und die Damen wollen halt auch mal was anderes sehen,so einfach ist das.

Ausserdem sind meine Zwergin Sprüche ( sage nur Furzpediküre ) einfach mal was schönes,anstatt meinem Menschen Hexer mit seiner "tollen Idee fürn Film"

Ich glaube nicht,das das mit irgendwelchen Neigungen etc zu tun hat,eher mit dem Wunsch nach Abwechslung.It´s just a game.not more.


----------



## Paradur (29. November 2008)

Jup, ich hab meinen zweiten Char auch weiblich gemacht, weil ich keine Lust mehr hatte, auf nen Männerarsch zu gaffen... mittlerweile bereue ich es ein bisschen. Bin mit nem weiblichen Char doch nicht so zufrieden.

MfG


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (29. November 2008)

Naja ich habe ja die Vermutung das viele in WoW das aus gleichen und leben wollen was sie im RL net haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
d[-.-]b


----------



## Crowser19 (29. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Das kann viele Gründe haben...
> 
> Manche finden die männliche Gestalt hässlich, andere sind wiederrum vlt. Pixelfi**** und wieder andere... Naja fällt mir nichts mehr ein.
> 
> ...


ich spiele so gut wie immer eigentliche blutelfen find das gebiet da nice und so weiter aber die männlichen blutelfen? schaut euch die doch mal an die sehen aus wie aus der gay village peaople party fehlt nur noch ne polizisten verkleidung! oder cowboy oder ... naja egal lassen wir das jedenfalls find ich dagegen sehen die weiblichen elfen viel netter aus hab übrigens ne freundin nicht das wieder solche argumente kommen xD


----------



## Werfloh (29. November 2008)

Ich bin männlich und spiele sogut wie nur weibliche Chars( Ausnahme männlicher Draenai-Schami). Der Grund ist, dass ich eigentlich nur Draenai und Nachtelfen auf Alli-Seite spiele. Bei Nachtelfen ist das männliche Modell total  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ und nen männlicher Draenai im Kleid sieht dämlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (29. November 2008)

*räusper* Es wäre nett, wenn ihr ein wenig auf euren Ton achten würdet. Gewisse Worte gehören nicht in dieses Forum, selbst wenn man ein Sternchen rein bastelt. Nehmt einfach Worte die man ohne Sternchen schreiben kann (ohne gegen die Netiquette zu verstoßen) und alles ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (29. November 2008)

> warum Männer weibliche Chars spielen



Ganz einfach:

Warum nicht? WoW ist ein Rollenspiel, und da schlüpft man eben in die Rolle einer anderen Person, ich kenne genau so weibliche Spieler die männliche Chars spielen


----------



## Murinus (29. November 2008)

Weil sie gerne von anderen typen angegraben werden vll .... oder sich so geben wie sie gerne währen kp gay blaibt gay XD


----------



## Thersus (29. November 2008)

Naja, gehen wir mal die kurze Liste meiner nennenswerten Chars durch... Da wäre ein männlicher Blutelfen Pala, weil ich find, das Pala zu nem Nicht-Holy Pala einfach irgendwie nicht passt. Wobei ich zugeben muss, das ich es vor lvl 70 oft bereut habe^^ (Bauchfreie Rüstungen sind ja einerseits schon seltsam, aber dann noch bei nem männlichen Blutelfen, wtf? Wappenrock sei dank hab ichs damit auf 70 geschafft)

Dann ein männlicher Orc. Mein erster Char damals. Männlicher Orc Warri, das passt einfach^^

Und dann zu meiner neuesten Errungenschaft: Ein weiblicher Orc Todesritter. Und die Erklärung dazu ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Weibliche Orcs sind auf dem Lowlvl noch unstylischer als männliche Blutelfen, darum hat sie keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man sieht so selten weibliche Orcs, wollte ma was gaaaanz besonderes machen.^^


----------



## Cold Play (29. November 2008)

? ich meine ich habe mir auch schon weibliche chars gemacht. einfach deswegen weil ich schon namen im kopf schwirren hatte. ausserdem sehen sie numal anders aus^^ (wär ja schlimm wenn nicht)  aber direkt was mit der weiblichkeit hats bei mir nicht zu tun und kenne auch keinen bei dem das so ist


----------



## LarroXX (29. November 2008)

ich wollt einfach mal loswerden das sowohl male trolle als auch male nachtelfen einfach nur noch hässlich und abstoßend sind. da ich ally spiele ist es mir leider nur möglich trolle zu ganken   -..-


----------



## Hinterhältiger (29. November 2008)

männliche blut11en ---> gayelfen^^


Ich spiele männlichen Untoten. Sieht einfach cool aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hacker007 (29. November 2008)

LarroXX schrieb:


> ich wollt einfach mal loswerden das sowohl male trolle als auch male nachtelfen einfach nur noch hässlich und abstoßend sind. da ich ally spiele ist es mir leider nur möglich trolle zu ganken   -..-




Stimmt weil du ein ally bist findest du nur die  trolle hässlich da bei sind alle allys hässlich!


----------



## Kamiya (29. November 2008)

Also ich spiele ne weibliche Magierin. Auf der Allyseite standen mir damals nur Gnom und Mensch zur Verfügung. Mit Gnomen konnte ich nichts anfangen und männliche Menschen sehen einfach nur lächerlich aus. Und immer mit Helm will man ja auch nicht rumlaufen ^^ Schade das es keine Zwergen Magier gibt.


----------



## grimmjow (30. November 2008)

Habe auch ein paar weibliche Chars.

2x female Troll
1x female Undead

Liegt einfach daran, dass ich sie niedlicher finde (weibliche Trolle) und die Castanimation von den weiblichen Undeads besser aussieht.
Nur zieht es das Problem mit sich, dass jeder denkt, man selber wäre weiblich, was wirklich ankotzt.. Ich verzichte gern auf den beschissenen Tittenbonus.
Die WoW Spieler sind zu 80% sowieso dermaßen Notgeil, dass man nur nett zu jemandem ist, solange er weiblich ist.

Ist bei meiner Freundin so.. manchmal denk ich das sie vergisst, dass sie weiblich ist. Denn grade die Typen, die total nett zu ihr sind, sind zu anderen totale Ar***löcher..

Halte von dem Bonus nichts und behandle jeden WoW Spieler gleich, solange er nett zu mir ist.


----------



## Milivoje (30. November 2008)

1. char männlich, seitdem weibliche chars. sieht halt schöner aus.


----------



## Raheema (30. November 2008)

also ich spiel auch Weibliche lieber weil die Männlichen Menschen so hässlich sind so so halt


----------



## Monkeyrama (30. November 2008)

Ich wollte mir eigentlich mal einen Magier oder Hexer machen, aber als ich mir dann die ganzen Muskelprotz Modele angesehen habe bei den Männlichen. Kam mir so das Kotzen..Anabolika versuchte Magier...da hab ich dann lieber nen Weiblichen char genommen.


----------



## Asto (30. November 2008)

Ich spiele nahezu ausschließlich weibliche Chars, weil ich gerne seltenere Wesen spiele, wie ne Tauren-Kuh. Ich mag einfach net aussehen wie die breite Masse die in den Städten rumrennt.
Dann kommt hinzu, das Blutelfen (male) einfach nur sch**ße aussehen, genauso wie UD male... Bei Zwergen nehme ich aber männliche die sind da schöner, Draenei wieder weiblich, sind net so mega breit... und und und

Also da kommen einige Gründe zusammen, primär is es bei mir eine style- bzw seltenheitsfrage.
Warum sollten Kerle auch nur Kerle spielen und Frauen nur fem chars? Es ist halt ein Spiel und keine Kopie des Lebens o_O


----------



## Dérack (30. November 2008)

Ich habe männliche und weibliche Chars, man merkt aber das man es mit einem weiblichen Char viel besser hat, 
den z.B. wo ich mit meinem weiblichen Char gespielt habe, stand ich so in Sturmwind rum, (war Lv 29 oder so) und dan wispert mich jemand an "bist ne süsse Elfe" oO und schenkt mir 30g ^^ naja so kann man auch Geld verdienen... und einmal habe ich 20g bekommen wo ich jemanden gesagt habe wo ein Reagenzien Händler ist. 

Mit meinen Männlichen Chars habe ich sowas nochnie erlebt. Naja aber irgendwie spiele ich lieber männliche chars

Und das viele Leute sagen das männliche Menschen hässlich sind, kann ich nicht verstehen. Ich finde sie sehen ganz normal aus, ich meine habt ihr euch schon mal männliche Dreanais angeschaut? ^^


----------



## saat4ever (30. November 2008)

hmm könnte es daran liegen das sie im RL einfach zu selten mit echten Weibchen Kontakt haben und dadurch versuchen im Spiel das etwas Auszugleichen?

Ne jetzt mal im Ernst, es stimmt schon das bei einigen Rassen die männlichen Chars echt übel aussehen, besonders bei Elfen und Menschen. Ich persönlich spiele keinen weiblichen Char weil bei meinen bevorzugten Rassen die weiblichen Chars einfach grässlich aussehen (Orc, Taure).
Aber was ich immer wieder lächerlich finde ist wenn ich einen weiblichen Char mit weiblichem Namen in die Gruppe einlade und er dann im Ts eine Stimme hat wie ein Raucher der 40 Jahre 5 Packungen Zigartten pro Tag geraucht hat.


----------



## Chikkou (30. November 2008)

Weil die männlichen characktere in wow meist scheiße ausehen? Wenn man was männliches in wow spielt dann höchstens wegen dem coolheits und style faktor...und das zählt dann eigendlich nur bei Horde....

Blutelfen wären ja toll männlich...nur ihre bewegungen sind etwas schwul das macht sie unsexy....


----------



## koxy (30. November 2008)

Ich spiele eine weibliche Mensch Hexenmeisterin, weil die männlichen Menschen Körperproportionen im Schrankwandformat haben, diese ergo weniger zu einem Warlock passen.
Ich spiele eine weibliche B11 Todesritterin, weil die männlichen B11 im Grunde genommen auch weibliche B11 mit schwuleren Animationsphasen sind.


----------



## Norcaine (30. November 2008)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin schuldig im sine der anklage.... ich spiele 9 klassen, davon 5 weibliche chars.... 

warum? nun.... ich identifiziere mich nicht mit dem weiblichen in dem fall, sondern finde einfach, das die weiblichen charaktere besser animniert sind....
Auch ein Grung, warum ich keine Horde spiele... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich hat das weder was sexuelles oder was stimmulierendes.... ich finde das einfach "lustiger"...

Desweiteren bringt es farbe ins spiel.... außerdem.. 
würde jeder kerl nen männlichen char und jedes mädel nen weiblichen char spielen.... dann hätte wir 90% männer und nur 10% weibliche chars....

sorgt für abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucaya (30. November 2008)

Meine Meinung: 
Stoffi-> Weiblicher Char
Plattenträger/schwere Rüstung->  Männlicher Char
Leder-> Beides ok^^

Spiele selbst eine Blutelfen Hexenmeisterin und finde es stilvoller als n Mann in Kleidern^^

Gruß
Lucaya


----------



## fabdiem (30. November 2008)

"also hach... ich stäh ja auf mähnnliche blutelfchen hu...?
die habe so äh knackige arsch ... "

oh leute was für vorurteile mann in wow noch haben kann XD


----------



## Sparki (30. November 2008)

Ich lese hier immerwieder von weiblichen und männlichen Blutelfen. Es gibt aber KEINE männlichen Blutelfen! Es gibt nur weibliche und weiblichere Blutelfen, also hat man bei der Rasse schon mal garkeine Wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. November 2008)

naja was habt ihr alle ich finde mein mensch schurke sieht perfekt aus Oo


----------



## ChAkuz@ (30. November 2008)

Also ich spiel einen männlichen Menschen Krieger und meine Meinung sieht so aus:

Allianz:

Mensch: Casterklassen-->Weiblich    Meeles (außer Schurken^^)-->Männlich
Zwerg: IMMER männlich xD
Gnom: IMMER weiblich...die sind voll putzig^^
Nachtelf: einmal so einmal so
Draenei: Krieger-->männlich    anderes-->weiblich


Horde:

Orcs: siehe Draenei
Troll: Immer männlich
Tauren: Krieger-->männlich    anderes-->weiblich
Blutelfen: Immer weiblich
Untote: Immer männlich

Generell lässt sich sagen:     Caster-->weiblich      Melees-->männlich      Plattenträger-->männlich      Leder-->beide^^


----------



## Headsick (30. November 2008)

nixahnung schrieb:


> Ein Freund, der ausschließlich weibliche Chars spielt, sagte mir einmal, daß er auf keinen Fall auf den "Ti..enbonus" verzichten möchte!!!
> Er bekäme permanent beim lvln geholfen, wahrscheinlich von irgendwelchen pubertierenden kiddies, die der Meinung sind die/derjenige an der Tastatur sieht genau so aus wie der Char ingame :-)



Solange man nicht im TS unterwegs ist, trifft das stellenweise auch enorm zu. Hab vor ner ganzen Weile mal mit meiner Frau zusammen den Test in IF gestartet. Sie Zwergin, Hunter ich Zwerg, Warri. Wir wollten beide dann irgendwas zum Spiel wissen und haben dann mal unabhängig voneinander die Fragen in den Handelschannel gepostet (meine Frau mit dem dezenten Hinweis-"kleine Zwergin braucht Hilfe) und nun ratet mal, wer mehr Antworten bekommen hat XD
Hab auch noch irgendwo eine Draenei-Schamanin angefangen, wenn man da lieb fragt, bekommt man auch meist mehr freundlichere Antworten...allerdings wird das mit steigenden Leveln auch alles relativer XD

mfg


----------



## Ben86rockt (30. November 2008)

..... naja ich schick eben ungern männer in den Tod..... muhahahaha


----------



## Kelvarmellon (30. November 2008)

Ich spiele einfach aus dem Grund zum Teil weibliche Chars, weil ich die Namen meiner Frauen ins Spiel eingebunden habe, wenn du nun m wären, könnte man denken das es X-Dresser sind.
Vorteile beim Leveln kann ich nicht bestätigen, den jeder normale WOW Spieler müsste wissen, das max jeder 5 weibliche Char eine RL Frau/Mädchen ist.
Wenn man normal umgänglich in dem Game ist bekommt man auch als m Hilfe

Das war mein Beitrag zu dem Thema


Kel


----------



## Plakner (30. November 2008)

Tjo ich hab nen Troll und ne Untote...
Warum ich weibl. UD lieber mag als männl. kann ich dir auch ned sagen


----------



## noizycat (30. November 2008)

Ich als Frau kann nur sagen, dass ich fast nur weibliche Chars spiele, weil sie einfach besser aussehen. Frauen sind halt selbst in Pixelland das schönere Geschlecht ... und es törnt mich auch nicht grad an, auf nen männlichen Pixelhintern zu schauen, das Argument entfällt also. *g* 
Wobei ich männliche Zwerge, Tauren und Trolle bevorzuge. Ist halt rassenabhängig ...


*nuschelt* Was hat mich blos geritten, nen männlichen Mage zu machen ... die Roben sehen an dem wirklich ... komisch aus. ^^


----------



## hungmun (30. November 2008)

Die Sache ist ganz einfach - in jedem Mann ruht die Sehnsucht nach der perfekten Frau - abgesehen von seiner Mutter. Hier nun kann dies ohne große Probleme bewerkstelligt werden. Die Vorteile sind immens. 1. Du brauchst nicht um Sie werben - Sie gehört Dir schon und nicht nur dass, Sie sieht aus wie Mann es möchte, Sie heißt sogar wie Mann es sich erträumt. 2. Sie macht was Mann Ihr sagt, wann Mann es Ihr sagt und vor allem genau wie Mann es Ihr sagt - ohne wenn und aber. 3. Keine ewigen Fragen nach dem was soll ich heute anziehen, sieht das gut aus, macht mich das dick oder kann ich das Essen? 4. Wenn Du Deine Ruhe haben willst logst Du einfach um, was im wahren Leben zwar oft gewünscht, aber nur unter großen Problemen (meist unter Einbußen privaten Eigentums) möglich ist. 5. Du musst nicht ewig Fragen ob irgendwas ist, worauf Sie immer nein sagt und Mann genau weiss das das nicht stimmt. 6. Es gibte keine Fragen wo Mann war und was Mann gemacht hat, wenn Mann sich mal eine Woche nicht gekümmert hat.

Ich könnte diese Liste noch um einiges ergänzen, aber ich denke jeder Mann hat da so seine eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Impostor (30. November 2008)

manche haben scheinbar so einen überzogenen Arschfetisch
hat man ja im Subtext von einigen gelesen

ABER
ist vielen noch nicht aufgefallen das die Männlichen Modells für bestimmte Klassen einfach zu Überdimensoniert sind?
Dreanei z.B. als Stoffies nicht wirklich passend
Conan der Zauberer?
nicht wirklich

bis auf Tauren und Gnome passen viele nicht wirklich so viele Kombinationen, weil entweder zu muskulös oder eben zu wenig
tja, leider hat WoW in dem Punkt RPG zu wenig, so die Möglichkeiten aus AoC wär ideal mit den Milliarden Einstellungen

P.S.
an den da drüber:
Wenn man so schlecht Lesen kann gibts ne Bildschirmlupe, ansonsten wird der Text durch Größere Schrift auch nicht besser
eher entwickelt sich das in die andere Richtung


----------



## xCyrex (30. November 2008)

Ich mag zwar weibliche Chars aber finde es iwie einfach blöd am Ende die haben so dünne Schultern und die 2hWaffen sehn auch aus wie 1h.


----------



## Gjöll (30. November 2008)

Bei mir ist es eher praktischer Natur!
Mir fallen mehr schöne weibliche als männliche Namen ein!
Hab auch nur 2 männliche Chars.


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (30. November 2008)

hm ich entscheide das geschlecht der chars oft auch durch die art zu casten. mensch weibl. castet schöner wie mensch männl. ^^


----------



## oerpli (30. November 2008)

Ich hab 5 Gnominnen. Weil sie süß sind. Und weil ich kleine Leute mag.


----------



## Polxx (30. November 2008)

weil manche Männlichen Chars einfach scheisse aussehen, zb. Blutelfen. Das heisst noch lange nicht das ich alle Chars weiblich mache, siehe: Ich mache bestimmt keine weibliche Taure!

MfG


----------



## Rocksville (30. November 2008)

Wahnsinn, dass Pixeltitten so endlose sinnlose Diskussionen hervorbringen können.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nivosa (30. November 2008)

Also bei mir richtet sich das so:

Caster werden weiblich
Nahkämpfer männlich, Ausnahme Schurken da wäre mir beides willkommen.


----------



## wowhunter (30. November 2008)

Ich bin mir meiner männlichkeit überaus bewusst und habe kein problem die wow mit weiblichen chars zu beglücken /zitat ende

so habe ich das iwo gehört weiß aber net mehr wo^^

ach ja es heisst ja so schön: sex sells ;D


----------



## fisker31 (30. November 2008)

Als ich damals meinen Main erstellt habe, nahm ich einen Weiblichen Mensch weil er besser zu mir passte als ein Männlicher Mensch.
Ich finde auch das Männliche Menschen besser Nahkämpfer sind anstatt Robenträger. Oo


----------



## Steipilz (30. November 2008)

also bei mir ises eich so dass ich am anfang nur männliche chars gemacht habe aber nun weiss ich, die weiblichen sind einfach besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz abgesehen davon dass sie meistens wirklich viel besser aussehen als die männlichen  (tauren und zwergen mädels ausgeschlossen, die gehen garnicht^^, wobei auch die m blutelfen gar nicht gehen, die sehen so... naja iwie gay aus^^) das meine meinnung xD


----------



## Laxera (30. November 2008)

naja da ich selbst ein "opfer" des phänomens bin (habe nur weibliche charas, vom kleinsten Twink bis zum Main und ich bin männlich, ja ein Typ eben....und wer sich über meinen Forennamen, der ja auch weiblich ist aufegt dem sag ich: Ist der Name meines Ex-Mains) und ich habe auch einige gute gründe zu nennen warum das so ist:

1. Männerhintern kann ich mir auch im Spiegel angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (d.h. ich muss es nicht ingame haben bzw. das fährt auf der selben schiene wie das, das viele männliche Zocker Tomb Raider spielen: Lara sieht gut aus)

2. Die Animationen von weiblichen Charas sind um einiges Schöner als die Männlicher Charas (ich sagt nur: Nachtelfen Krieger die immer so Schwul posen wenn sie ne waffe gezogen haben z.B.)

3. Man spielt ein RPG ja auch um mal jemand bzw. etwas anderes zu sein als man in echt ist d.h. muss man ja nicht unbedingt ein Mann sein ingame.

4. Das Aussehen allgemein ist bei weiblichen Charas für mich einfach ansprechender als bei männlichen (Vergleiche meine Liebe Laxenthia (mein aktueller Main und eine Nachtelfe) mit einem ähnlichen männlichen Chara und ich muss sagen: ich gucke sie lieber an)

....

mfg LAX


----------



## Farun (30. November 2008)

Ich spiele nur weibliche Chars, weil ich damit meine weibliche Seite ausdrücke.
Ich wurde auch desöfteren bereits monatelang für weiblich gehalten, da ich niemanden nach dem Geschlecht frage, noch ausdrücklich meines zur Sache gebe.
Männliche Chars spiele ich nur bei Rassen, bei denen sie stylisch aussehen.
Also Trolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Und bei Zwergen, wenn ich sie spielen würde^^)


----------



## Dreet (30. November 2008)

ich muss auch sagen weibliche zwergen und tauren sehen scheiße aus wie männlich blutelfen aber wenn ich jetzt nen nachtelfen druiden will mach ich einen weiblichen charakter weil männliche nachtelfen meiner meinung nach scheiße aussehen aber nahkämpfer ist bei mir auch meist männlich


----------



## Mace (30. November 2008)

Ich finde das weibliche chars größtenteils besser casten als die männer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DunCrow (30. November 2008)

Sire schrieb:


> Lasst uns mal ein Phänomen untersuchen, bei dem es sich um die Tatsache handelt, das Männer überaus gerne weibliche Charaktere spielen.
> 
> Was sind die Gründe dafür?
> 
> ...



Zumindest bei der Horde ist B11 noch das vertretbarste Volk für einen DK.

Und ich spiel sicher keine Tunte.


----------



## Ghuld0n (30. November 2008)

Bei mir kommt das einfach sehr auf Rasse und Klasse an, mein Main ist Orc deswegen ist es ja klar das ich nen männlichen spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (30. November 2008)

Weil sie sich schon immer gewünscht haben ne Frau zu sein!


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Eine gute Frage, die ich mir schon immer gestellt habe. Ich selbst kenne mehr Kerls, die einen weiblichen Char spielen, als weibliche Spieler, die einen spielen.
> Männliche wie weibliche Chars bei WoW sehen gleich "sexy" oder "anziehend" aus. Es sind halt nur wenige Pixel, die da den Unterschied ausmachen. Einzig der sich stes am Arsch kratzende Taure ist mir ein Greuel.
> Ich kenne übrigens keine Frau, die einen männlichen Char spielt. Vielleicht würden sich die, einen weiblichen Char spielenden, Kerls auch real lieber als Frau sehen.
> 
> Als einzige Antwort auf die Frage nach dem Warum kommt jedenfalls grundsätzlich: "Ich möchte nich andauernd einem Kerl auf den Arsch gucken". Da frage ich mich ernsthaft, was in diesen Typen ansonsten so vorgeht, da für mich diese Antwort doch auch viel über den Spieler und seine Intention aussagt.


/sign

Anfangs hab ich mir ne normale Antwort erhofft, aber mehr als "will nich auf nen männerarsch gucken" kommt da nicht. Ausserdem, ich zoome fast nie ran und nur so könnte man auf den Arsch schauen, ich vermute eher, dass manche bei ihren weiblichen Charaktären die ganze Zeit rangezoomt haben damit sie denen auf den Pixelarsch glotzen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja, mich turnt sowas nich an, darum spiele ich nur männliche Chars und bei der Horde sehen die sowieso nicht so schlimm aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X4ever (30. November 2008)

Hm ka was ich davon halten soll.
Ihr seit schon wie Fraun die auf die schönheit von allem achten, warscheinlich schaut ihr nicht auf Stats sondern auf das wie es ausschaut ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele M Char weil ich M bin und es hat auch RP Gründe ich bin M und net W.
Ich habe es auserdem nicht nötig so notgeil zu sein und die ganze zeit auf ein Ar** zu schaun so wie manche andere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0rg0th (30. November 2008)

Ich spiele auch (aber nicht nur!) weibliche Chars. Vor allem wegen der Abwechslung - und ich finde männliche Blutelfen schwul ^^' Mann kann ja auch nicht immer mit einem riesigen, fetten Tauren rumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

DunCrow schrieb:


> Zumindest bei der Horde ist B11 noch das vertretbarste Volk für einen DK.
> 
> Und ich spiel sicher keine Tunte.



Ja ich versteh echt nicht was ihr gegen männliche Charaktäre habt, findet ihr sowas so abstossend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Schämt ihr euch, im RL männlich zu sein?^^ Selbst gegen männliche Blutelfen hab ich nix, ich finde sie vlt. nicht schön oder sexy aber die sehen gewiss besser aus als mein Tauren Druide... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikros (30. November 2008)

hacker007 schrieb:


> Dass sie immer auf den po von einer sexy Blutelfien  gaffen können!






chopi schrieb:


> Oder andersherum - weil man keine lust hat,die ganze Zeit auf nen männlichen zu glotzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist der Wahrheit !


----------



## Nassan (30. November 2008)

Ich persönlich spiele ja nur Horde,da mir die Untoten am meisten zusagen,hab aber auch eine Menschenfrau auf einem anderen Server,einfach weil ich Allianz testen wollte und ich finde Menschen sind Typische Allianz,aber nur Frau da ich finde die Kerle da laufen als hätten die nen Stock im Allerwertesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (30. November 2008)

man spielt das was nach der eigenen meinung besser aussieht

wo ist jetzt das problem?


----------



## Immondys (30. November 2008)

Ich hab damals eine Priesterin angefangen, weil diese viel schneller Hilfe bekam als mein männlicher char. Das Resultat - männlicher Priest gelöscht, Priesterin heilt heutzutage in Nordend. Noch Fragen?


----------



## Darnak (30. November 2008)

Ich spiele einen männlichen zwerg warum? erstens bin ich rl auch von männlichem geschlecht und ich finde das der main na der soll eben etwas erreichen twinks die könne gerne frauen sein =)
nicht das ich jetzt was gegen frauen habe aber da ich selber keine bin liegt dieses geschlecht bei mir eher etwas weiter hinten in wow.Im rl liegts nat. vorn =)


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

X4ever schrieb:


> Hm ka was ich davon halten soll.
> Ihr seit schon wie Fraun die auf die schönheit von allem achten, warscheinlich schaut ihr nicht auf Stats sondern auf das wie es ausschaut ?
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz meiner Meinung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasgli (30. November 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> weil männliche elfen einfach total schwul aussehen?



Jep das ist ein Grund warum ich eine Weibliche Druidin spiele - ansonsten sinds bei mir nur Männliche Chars


----------



## Harry92 (30. November 2008)

Na weil wir en arsch anglotzen wieso sonst^^










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth


----------



## Mosie (30. November 2008)

also ich spiele eine weibliche ud hexe finde die weiblichen chas sehen besser aus als ud mehr nich


----------



## Harry92 (30. November 2008)

Oder auch weil wir einfach besser behandelt werden als mänliche spieler^^









[url=http://www.valenth.com/feed/208689]


----------



## Noleva (30. November 2008)

Also ich melde mich auch mal zu wort,

ich persöhnlich spiele generell Männliche Chars weil ich finde das der charackter im spiel einen selber auch ein bisschen wiederspiegeln sollte.

und das hier die ganze zeit davon geredet wird das einfach der arsch toller ist versteh ich nicht ganz.
man sollte doch drüber nachdenken das man(n) vom prinzip her damit sagt das er auf animierte elfenärsche scharf ist (schon leicht crazy oder nicht?)

Ich gebe da lieber den RL hintern des Weiblichen geschlechts den vorzug.

natürlich ist WOW ein rollen spiel, und unter rollenspielt kann man auch verstehn das man in eine rolle schlüpft die man selber gerne im leben mal sein würde.von daher ist das auch schon etwas komisch das so viele gerne ein weiblicher b11 paladin sein würden?

naja jedem das seine aber wie gesagt man sollte sich auch schon in irgendeiner weise mit seinem charackter identifizieren können, oder ihn als eine vorstellung nutzen was man selber gerne mal sein würde
und nicht als das nutzen was man selber gerne "haben" würde...

soweit meine meinung dazu


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (30. November 2008)

1. Als reienr Hordler mach ich mir generell nur männliche Chars bis auf Blutelfen. Die müssen weiblich sein, da die Männlichen schwul sind. zudem passen weibliche besser als Hexer/Mages/Priests imo.

2. Wenn man als männlicher Char jemanden nach Hilfe fragt bekommt man schnell ne Antwort a la ''Gtfo, hdf, ich musste auch alles selber machen NOOB!'' Fragt man als weiblicher Char, kommen sofort hilfreiche Antworten und man wird sogar Inis gezogen.


----------



## hacker007 (30. November 2008)

Noleva schrieb:


> Ich gebe da lieber den RL hintern des Weiblichen geschlechts den vorzug.
> 
> natürlich ist WOW ein rollen spiel, und unter rollenspielt kann man auch verstehn das man in eine rolle schlüpft die man selber gerne im leben mal sein würde.von daher ist das auch schon etwas komisch das so viele gerne ein weiblicher b11 paladin sein würden?




Sry Wow ist schon lange kein RP mehr und lass sie doch wen sie halt mal wiessen möchte wie es ist eine transe zu sein.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (30. November 2008)

mal ernsthaft ich schau lieber die ganze zeit auf nen weiblichen char als auf nen männlichen..außerdem finde ich dass die weiblichen chars besser gelungen sind als die männlichen. im übrigen spiel ich nur weibliche nachtelfen..würde nie nen weiblichen untoten oder so spielen


----------



## pala_bubble (30. November 2008)

Also ich habe in einem anderen mmo einen männlichen avatar gehabt, hatte keine lust mehr auf mänlich chars so mit hab ich mir einfach nen weiblichen char gemacht.


----------



## Abychef (30. November 2008)

Finde die weiblichen Menschen einfach stylischer , vor allem bei stoff klassen
Ansonsten sind meine Chars eigentlich alle männlich


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

Harry92 schrieb:


> Na weil wir en arsch anglotzen wieso sonst^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harry92 schrieb:


> Oder auch weil wir einfach besser behandelt werden als mänliche spieler^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die viecher inne sig und nich in posts^^


----------



## _Garry_ (30. November 2008)

ALso mein Main ist Mensch - Mann - Krieger. Und ich find sein aussehen als Pixel Figur ok.
Spiele zzt aber mehr meine Mensch - Frau - DK, weil ich ihre Ani-Styles besser finde als beim Mann, nur der tanz geht mir aufn sack- aber von beiden geschlechtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich bin männlicher Natur....also wenn ich mir zwischen die beine schau, siehts zumindest so aus ^^
Es ist mir auch relativ egal ob mein char männlich oder weiblich ist, da ich spielen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MxSyl3r (30. November 2008)

es kommt immer auf klasse und rasse an... also als krieger (tank) nehm ich keine taurin weil ein typ einfach beeindruckender aussieht
sollte ich einen caster nehmen find ich die tarin besser weil die castani einfach besser aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


momentan spiel ich ne wl undead frau weil ich bei ner undeadfrau die castanimation als die beste aus ganz wow ansehe
und zum wichsen... naja ich weis ja nich ob das bei ner untoten so einfach geht vor allem ham sämtliche weibliche rassen einfach keine schönen ... öh brüste ?! xD

mfg


----------



## RoFu (30. November 2008)

Ich sage auch mal es ist klassen und Rassen abhängig.

Ein Männlicher Menschen-Magier ist zB für mich durchaus vertretbar
aber eine Menschen-Kriegerin fände ich doch sehr wunderlich.

Eine Tauren-Kriegerin fände ich zb auch nicht so toll -.-


----------



## Ocian (30. November 2008)

Ich spiele aus nur einem einzigen Grund weibliche Charaktere, damit ich nicht von Frauen angesprochen werde.
Das ist mein einziger Grund, aber mehr verrate ich dazu nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (30. November 2008)

healer, caster= weiblich
tank, melees= männlich..
ka warum aber ich finde männer passen eher zu den nahkämpfern weil die halt einfach körperlich stark sind^^
weibliche chars sind schlau und hexen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iodun (30. November 2008)

ich denke die jungs die weibliche chars spielen haben keine eigene zu hause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (30. November 2008)

Um kleine pubertierende Jungen zu veräppeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Wenn man als männlicher Char jemanden nach Hilfe fragt bekommt man schnell ne Antwort a la ''Gtfo, hdf, ich musste auch alles selber machen NOOB!'' Fragt man als weiblicher Char, kommen sofort hilfreiche Antworten und man wird sogar Inis gezogen.


Leider ist das eine Tatsache... Naja ich bin zu allen total Hilfsbereit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *lieb tuh* 

Aber wer SO oft hilfe braucht und dann noch gezogen werden möchte, dass er nen weiblichen Char nur aus diesem Grund macht, ist schon ein bisschen ... es fallen mir gerade keine passenden Begriffe ein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoFu (30. November 2008)

schurke ist aber auch ne Klasse wo man sich weibliche charas vorstellen kann
da Agil, geschickt und flink


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich spiele aus nur einem einzigen Grund weibliche Charaktere, damit ich nicht von Frauen angesprochen werde.
> Das ist mein einziger Grund, aber mehr verrate ich dazu nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann wirst du doch um so mehr von Männern angesprochen?^^ Prozentual sicher viiiel mehr als von Frauen wenn du nen männlichem Char spielst, das vermute ich zumindest...^^



Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> weibliche chars sind schlau und hexen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meinst du damit, dass Männer dümmer als Frauen sein sollen?^^ *hust*


----------



## Animos93 (30. November 2008)

Wenn sie Frauen spielen um nen geilen Arsch zu sehen warum gibt es dann Tauren Orc und Trollfrauen?


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Wenn sie Frauen spielen um nen geilen Arsch zu sehen warum gibt es dann Tauren Orc und Trollfrauen?


du vergisst undead^^


----------



## Heronimo (30. November 2008)

Hu Hu!

Ich bin ein 32 Jahre alter Mann. 
Bis auf meine Schamanin und meine Priesterin sind all meine Chars, männlich.

Die menschliche Priesterin habe ich erstellt, da bei den menschlichen Männern diese demotivierende Seufz-Animation sehr nervt (als wenn sie es Leid wären, Menschen zu sein. -.-) , sie beim stehen ihr Becken so albern hin und her schieben und sie laufen als hätten sie nen Stock im A... .
(die totalen Witzfiguren, meiner Meinung nach)
Bei den weiblichen Menschen fallen diese Punkte bei weitem nicht so ins Gewischt.

Meine Schamanin ist eine Draenei. 
Einfache Begründung: nen männlichen Draenei hab ich schon. Außerdem sind die Draenei-Mädels durchaus nett anzuschaun und die Kampfgeräuche ähneln eher der einer Amazone, als der eines "schwachen" Weibchen's.^^




MfG, Heronimo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Wenn sie Frauen spielen um nen geilen Arsch zu sehen warum gibt es dann Tauren Orc und Trollfrauen?


Weil die meissten Frauen vlt. nen weiblichen Char spielen wollen? Sonst gäbs ja noch weniger Hordler... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und ich persönlich finde weibliche Tauren gar nicht soooooo schlimm... Zwerg- und Orcfrauen sind viiiiel schlimmer.^^ 



Kronas schrieb:


> du vergisst undead^^


*gg* da können die notgeilen nich viel sehen^^


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Heronimo schrieb:


> Hu Hu!
> 
> Ich bin ein 32 Jahre alter Mann.
> Bis auf meine Schamanin und meine Priesterin sind all meine Chars, männlich.
> ...


Ja meiner Meinung nach sind Hordecharaktäre im Durchschnitt viel schöner... Was is schöner? Orc oder Zwerg? Ja, ich weiss, beides is nich unglaublich schön, aber Orcs sind da den Zwergen definitiv voraus.^^ Und Gnome... Argh, von denen will ich gar nicht anfangen, zum glück sind die so klein, dann fallen die einem nicht so ins Sichtfeld. XD Auch der Rest...


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (30. November 2008)

Also ich habe nicht 1 weiblichen Char. Ich könnte das gar nicht, weiss auch nicht warum. Wenn ich mir ein Videospiel kaufe, und die Wahl habe zwischen männlichen char, oder weiblichen entscheide ich mich immer für den männlichen. naja is eben bei jedem anders und auch gut so. würde jeder von uns die gleichen vorlieben und den gleichen geschmack haben, wär das leben ziemlich langweilig.

indem sinne viel spass mit euren chars ob mann oder frau

mfg bounce


----------



## Îleez (30. November 2008)

also ich hab zu meiner WoW Zeit eine Weibliche Untote Kriegerin gespielt.
Gründe?
naja, ich wollte etwas individuelles, etwas das niemand hat.
Und da zu der Zeit noch so gut wie keine Weibliche Untoten existierten bei uns auf dem Realm,
hab ich mir eben eine Untote gemacht. Die Volksfähigkeit "Wille des Verlassens" war mit ausschlaggebend.
Nur ich muss sagen, nach 2 1/2 Jahren fing mich die Kampfanimation (dieser Salto) zu nerven an..
hab aber dann trotzdem Tapfer bis WotLk release durchgehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. November 2008)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> Also ich habe nicht 1 weiblichen Char. Ich könnte das gar nicht, weiss auch nicht warum. Wenn ich mir ein Videospiel kaufe, und die Wahl habe zwischen männlichen char, oder weiblichen entscheide ich mich immer für den männlichen. naja is eben bei jedem anders und auch gut so. würde jeder von uns die gleichen vorlieben und den gleichen geschmack haben, wär das leben ziemlich langweilig.
> 
> indem sinne viel spass mit euren chars ob mann oder frau
> 
> mfg bounce



/sign


----------



## SeRuM (30. November 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Wenn sie Frauen spielen um nen geilen Arsch zu sehen warum gibt es dann Tauren Orc und Trollfrauen?



Troll Frauen haben sehrwohl nen geilen ...... naja is ja auch egal.


----------



## Teufelsgurke (30. November 2008)

So..ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben..als Frau..oder zumindest auf dem Weg dahin(naja halt junge Frau und so^^) sehe ich das so:

Es ist einfach ein Grundbedürfnis der Männer.Wieso sollte man(n) sich nicht etwas was man schön/ästhetisch/sexy findet zu nehmen und es zuspielen?
Total normal und auch überhaupt nicht schlimm!Zumindest die meisten.Ich (und hoffentlich auch andere) rege mich immer über diese Chars auf (meist weiblich) die Namen haben wie: "Séxychîck" oder so haben.
Das ist einfach eine Erniedrigung der weiblichen Würde.Egal im Spiel oder nicht und sowas ist einfach totaler "$&%/@.
Sowas sollte man lassen.

whatever..

Lasst die Männer doch machen..Sie wollen nur Spielen und beissen könnten sie sowieso nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

xoxo


----------



## Shadow80 (1. Dezember 2008)

Wenn alle Männer auch männliches Chars spielen müßten, würdest du auf den Server zu 95% nur männliche Character finden. Fänd ich eigentlich nicht so knalle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausserdem sind viele der männliche Charmodele einfach unförmig und hässlich.... siehe die Hüftform der männlichen Menschen. Fehlt nur der Bierbauch um das Bild komplett zu machen *gg*


----------



## Elishebat (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele vor allem Caster und dazu passen die männlichen Charmodelle, die alle irgendwie aussehen als würden sie sich von Powerriegeln und Anabolika ernähren, einfach nicht. Gleichzeitig finde ich, dass es bei Melee-Klassen besser kommt, wenn diese doch recht grazilen Weibchen die dicken Waffen auspacken und den Mob zu Brei hauen. ^^ Es gibt eine Rolle in der Gruppe, wo sich männliche Cahrs optisch gut machen... als Tank. 

MfG
Eli


----------



## Lisaya (1. Dezember 2008)

Naja hauptsächlich ist das ja bei Blutelfen der Fall.
Mein Freund z.B. würde im Leben keinen männlichen Blutelf erstellen,
allein aus dem Grund, weil das einfach ... *hust* oft scheiße aussieht.
Die weiblichen passen da so viel besser, außerdem casten sie recht schön
und der pure Sex in ihren Bewegungen tut sein übriges dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings ist die Frage an sich eigentlich hinfällig,
da die Mehrheit der Männer wohl trotzdem nen männlichen Chat hat.
Aber nunja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menticore1987 (1. Dezember 2008)

-Thunderblade- schrieb:


> So Freunde, warum müssen denn alle Männer auch männliche Chars spielen? Leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein.
> 
> *Dann müssten ja auch alle 11 Millionen Spieler nur Menschen zocken.* Mit Ausnahme vielleicht von ein paar Untoten..
> 
> ...




Hahahahahaha ich lach mich tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Mit Ausnahme vielleicht von ein paar Untoten..." wo du recht hast, hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



He jo also ich hab auch zu 80% weibliche Chars, aber das liegt daran das ich eig. nur Stoffklassen zocke und bei Männer sieht Stoff grundsätzlich Scheisse aus ( T7 Priest auf nem Männlichen Nachtelfen?!?! geht ja mal gar nicht...) und jo wie bereits im Forum erwähnt wurde, Plattentragende zock ich eher Männliche Chars (z.b. Draenei DK) ich meine ist zwar nur ein Spiel und egal wie der Char aussieht die Fähigkeiten sind dieselben aber n bissl was fürs Auge will ich schon haben (ned zum aufgeilen, finde aber das mein Char auch bisschen ansehlich sein soll).

Die mit abstand besten Männlichen Chars sind Draenei und Untote, UD würd ich jetzt noch als Caster nehmen weil die endsgeil casten und supergeil laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldy (1. Dezember 2008)

Als ich vor langer Zeit mal mit WoW angefangen hab ist die Wahl (mehr durch Zufall, da ich das Spiel einfach nur testen wollte und nicht lange überlegt hab) auf eine Troll-Kriegerin gefallen. Hab dann fleißig gespielt. Und hatte keine Lust, mit einem anderen Char noch mal von vorn zu beginnen. Nun ist die Dame mittlerweile in den oberen Stufen angekommen.

Und was soll ich sagen: Man fällt schon ein bischen auf, wenn man mit einer Troll-Kriegerin herum rennt. Das hat auf jeden Fall Seltenheitswert !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mit einem guten Rüstungsset sieht sie nun auch ganz nett aus....


----------



## Fiqqsaw (1. Dezember 2008)

Well! schrieb:


> VORSICHT !! FLAME !!
> ... Ein fall für Galileo Mysterie !!



meine fresse genau solche user braucht KEINER.

"ui. ich bin voll nett. ich mache andre drauf aufmerksam dass ich sie flame." mein gott werd erwachsen.

@TE ich glube einfach das es in MMORPG's generell zu viele kiddys gibt (ja auch solche die über 30 sind).


----------



## Panador (1. Dezember 2008)

Finde ich an sich n interessantes Thema.

Als Main spiel ich (bzw hab ich bisher noch nicht) nen weiblichen Char gespielt, war immer ein männlicher Magier bzw Magier-Ähnliches. 

Meine Twinks werden aber schon öfter mal weiblich, grade in WoW hab ich recht viele weibliche Blutelfen-Twinks. Ich richte mich beim Char-Erstellen unter anderem nach der Optik, der Char soll ja auch was gleichsehen und gefallen. Statte die Twinks also meistens über Atlasloot mit T4+ Zeug aus und seh mir bei verschiedenen Rassen aus an welcher diese End-Sachen am besten aussehen, danach richte ich mich dann. 

Grade an den Blutelfen sieht eben viel Equip gut aus, männlich und weiblich, hab auch nen männlichen Blutelf-Todesritter (aber mit Todesritter-Fratze, hab nicht viel über für all die Todesritter-Spieler die mit den "normalen" Gesichtern rumlaufen, hübsch und so, Todesritter war tot, der darf ruhig ein wenig häßlich aussehn ^^) und mein Pala ist auch männlich, natürlich Blutelf.

Grade beim DK hätte mich aber auch Ork seeehr gereizt, bin selbst jetzt noch am zweifeln und überlegen, war ne verflucht knappe Entscheidung zwischen Blutelf und Ork, beide aber männlich. Finds ein wenig lächerlich, dass die weiblichen Todesritter bauchfrei gehn... -.-

Die restlichen Horde-Rasen reizen mich aber allesamt auf weiblicher Seite nicht unbedingt. Mit den Trollen kann ich allgemein wenig anfangen, Taure oder Ork wenn schon was massives Richtung Krieger und da wirds dann auch männlich, Untote auch eher männlich, wobei da weiblich auch ok is.


----------



## EisblockError (1. Dezember 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> - Weil männliche Charaktere stellenweise zum Brechen aussehen (männl. Hexenmeister bei den Menschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ausserdem wirst du dann auch oft netter behandelt, ausser vllt bei elfen weiblich


----------



## Yelamalie (1. Dezember 2008)

HA! Mal andersrum, ich bin eine Frau und spiele einen Tauren. :O

Warum? Es gibt mehrere Gründe. Zum einen steh ich auf diese friedlichen Riesen und auf der anderen Seite ist es manchmal interessant zu sehen wie andere einen begegnen. Meiner Blutelfin wurde gern schonmal ein paar Taschen zugesteckt oder wenn ich mal ein wenig überfordert war, war es an sich kein Problem. Als männlicher Tauren haben andere eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung und wenn du mal einen Fehler machst, bist du gleich ein Noob.


----------



## the_mad (1. Dezember 2008)

also bei mir wechselt sich es doch stark ab was ich spiele.
Bin selber mänlich, mein main ist weiblicher Troll-mage, und meine Twinks meist große, haarige Tauern(männlich).  Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, warum. Troll mage hab ich damals als passend entfunden, und mänliche Trolle haben mir nicht gefallen und da hab ich gedacht" Hey, bevor du ein stinkender Untoter bist machste doch ne Trollfrau, musses auch geben"
Und Tauren erstell ich mir glaub ich meistens, weil ich sie noch aus Wc3 liebe. Daher kommt wohl auch meine abneigung gegen Untote =)
Ich find das Thema jedenfalls mal interessant, ist man garnicht mehr gewohnt :-P

Mad


----------



## Ulikjin (2. Dezember 2008)

Allerdings nen interessantes Thema... wenn man denn liest "ich schaue lieber auf nen Frauenarsch"..tu ich auch gerne,aber bei WoW ists nur mal nen Pixelarsch..egal ob männlich oder weiblich


----------



## NoGravitá (2. Dezember 2008)

Lisaya schrieb:


> Naja hauptsächlich ist das ja bei Blutelfen der Fall.
> Mein Freund z.B. würde im Leben keinen männlichen Blutelf erstellen,
> allein aus dem Grund, weil das einfach ... *hust* oft scheiße aussieht.
> Die weiblichen passen da so viel besser, außerdem casten sie recht schön
> ...


Da gebe ich dir mal vollkommen recht xD,der gleichen ansicht bin ich auch,ich würde nie im leben einen Männl. Blutelfen zocken..
weil alleine seine Gangweise / Tanzart schon sowas von schw... aussehen und dazu könnte man sich denken er hätte was im hintern 
stecken xD. Da zocke ich lieber ne Blutelfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..sehen schön zierlich und gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Habe Bisher 70er Blutelfe und eine 80er Holy Paladine 
auch Blutelfe, wo ich am lieben mit unterwegs bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die anderen folgen noch,hatte zwar noch nen 52er aber den habe ich gelöscht vor 
monaten weil er naja wiegesagt shice aussah.


----------



## Gast20180212 (2. Dezember 2008)

wtf phänomen.. 
ich bin weiblich und bevorzuge auch sehr gerne weibliche chars.


----------



## Vaelea (2. Dezember 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Weil Männer auf Frauen stehen? In der Regel? ^^



Hm, bin ich der einzige der auf Geschichte achtet? Habe knapp 2 Jahre eine Nachtelfen-Jägerin gezockt... warum? In Warcraft 3 gab es keine männlichen Krieger/Jäger, das haben alles die Frauen erledigt! Die Kerle haben alle als Dudus in irgendwelchen Höhlen rumgelungert... Ahja, genau wie Priester... waren auch nur weibliche Nachtelfen :-) Drum sind Männliche - Krieger/Jäger/Schurken/Priester für mich irgendwie ein Unding.. 

Allerdings hab ich irgendwie kein Problem mit nem Männlichen Nachtelf DK... Ka ^^ Den zock ich auch gern =)


----------



## Panador (2. Dezember 2008)

Hehe, achte auch sehr auf die Geschichte, aber wer sagt, dass es keine männlichen NE Jäger etc. gab, nur weil man keine gesehen hat? Afaik ist es nirgends in der Gesellschaft festgelegt, dass es so ist. Ist dieselbe Überlegung die ich zuerst beim DK hatte (wird ein Orc, weil ein Orc der erste DK war) und auch genauso falsch (war eben Orc weil das von Gul'Dan - Orc - gemacht wurde und der nur Orcs "zur Verfügung" hatte).
Für meinen männlichen Blutelf is wohl Magier die passendste Klasse, umgekehrt auch eine der passendsten Rassen für die Klasse, aber afaik spricht in der Lore nix gegen weibliche Blutelfen-Magier, bei der Magie-Sucht/Veranlagung der Rasse macht das nur Sinn. Mir gefallen beim männlichen Blutelf einfach die Proportionen/die Figur in Bezug auf Magier-Equip, weibliche sehen ebenso von den Horde-Rassen am besten damit aus imo.


----------



## crizzle (2. Dezember 2008)

Teufelsgurke schrieb:


> So..ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben..als Frau..oder zumindest auf dem Weg dahin(naja halt junge Frau und so^^) sehe ich das so:
> 
> Es ist einfach ein Grundbedürfnis der Männer.Wieso sollte man(n) sich nicht etwas was man schön/ästhetisch/sexy findet zu nehmen und es zuspielen?



naja weibliche taurin machen mich nicht so an und ich find ich nicht so sexy,..

also deine these kann ich jetzt nicht ganz bestätigen, ich würde aber bei der rasse mensch auf jedenfall  weiblich spielen, die bewegungen z.b. des paladins sehen einfach viel geiler aus usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knochenkotzer (2. Dezember 2008)

Also ich spiele einen Troll Kriegerin. 

Meine Motive... lasst mich kurz nachdenken.

#1
Ich habe zuvor noch nie eine Troll Kriegerin gesehen. (Ich spiele gerne Exoten bzw.  Aussenseiter.)

#2
Ich habe mich mit ein paar Kumpels unterhalten welches wohl die beste Rasse für einen Krieger wäre. Mir wurden Tauren, Orc und Untote empfohlen. Jedoch verlor keine ein Wörtchen über die Trolle.

#3
Troll Kriegerinnen sehen so unkriegerisch aus. 


Jo das dürften so meine Motive gewesen sein. 

mfg Knochi


----------



## Imba-Krieger (2. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde, dass die Entscheidung, ob weiblich, oder männlich genau die Gleiche ist, wie die Entscheidung, ob ich einen Orkin, Tauren, Untoten, Blutelfen, Zwerg, Gnom, oder Nachtelfen SPIELE.

Man sucht sich eine "Rolle" aus, die man mal Spielen will, oder die einem optisch gefällt.

Für mich ist also die Entscheidung männlich/weiblich genau die Gleiche, wie die der Rasse. 

Welche Rasse schaut gut aus, 
Welche Rasse passt zur Klasse, 
Welches Geschlecht passt zur Klasse/Rasse.

So ist das m.E. zu Sehen.     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


    :wink:


----------



## Brutharr (2. Dezember 2008)

Amadox schrieb:


> sempai02's gründe, plus:
> - Weils ein Rollenspiel ist (Rollenspiel, definition: "Spiele eine Rolle" - wer hätte das gedacht...) und nicht ein RL 2.0  :>
> 
> edit: wobeis grad bei wow doch schon stark auf die rasse ankommt.
> ...



Muss man unbedingt ein anderes Geschlecht spielen, damit aus dem Rollenspiel ein Rollenspiel wird?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matte (2. Dezember 2008)

Denke eher das die jenigen Männer endlich mal ne Frau sein können... zum glück erkennt man Männerchars sofort da die meisten recht gute Namen haben wo es bei den Weibchen meist fehlt...


----------



## Pit88 (2. Dezember 2008)

Also ein Freund von mir hat mal gesagt, er möchte NUR weibliche Chars spielen weil er bei männlichen denkt, dass er schwul wird. Also wenn er wieder mal 7 stunden oder länger durchzockt und die ganze zeit einem männlichen Char auf den arsch kuckt, dachte er, dass er schwul wird.

Ist auch eine Theorie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (2. Dezember 2008)

mein Senf zur Soße :-)
warum ich weibliche Chars spiele (als Mann), weil dennen die Rüstungen besser passen bzw. besser aussehen, weil se sich graziler bewegen (können)
warum ich männliche Chars spiele, weil ich hoffte das die Stoffrüstungen an dennen so aussehen würden wie an den Weibchen? hmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ich spiele beides gerne wobei ich darauf achte mich der dementsprechenden Rolle einzufügen. Hätte ich nen BM-Jäger hätts ein Zwergen-Männchen werden müssen .... geht nich, Treffsicherheit (sprich hinten stehen von der Ferne Aggieren) seid die Pet-Fähigkeiten so buggy sind kann ich mich in instanzen auf mein Kätzchen nur bedingt verlassen :-/) und das paßt für mich besser zur Elfen-Jägerin

Menschen-Magier in anlehnung an Gandalf den Grauen.... immer nen "schlauen" Spruch auf den Lippen usw. eine Andere Magier-Rolle viel mir nicht ein in die ich mich hineindenken konnte

Nachtelfen-Priesterin .... da mir Tyrande immer schon imponiert hat und mich die Körperhaltung der Nachtelfen-Männchen eher an nen Affen erinnert (hmm hüpfen ja auch so)

Hatte mir mal aus Jux nen Blutelfen-Schurken erstellt und weil der so Warm aussah gab ich ihm den Namen Aldentte (für gut durch bzw. biss-fest) :-)
aber selbst ich konnte mir das nicht antun und baute das Fahrgestell auf eine Menschen-Schurkin um mit dem selben Namen .... ist meine einzige Köchin  *fg* mußte ja zwangsläufig so sein 

hmm mal kucen was hab ich noch

meinen Menschen-Paladin habe ich in die Opfergrube geworfen .... daraus wurde dann ein DK .... ja ich halte mich an die Story bzw. versuche es

usw. also ich hatte bei der erstellung einer jeden Klasse einen hintergedanken und dementsprechend sahen die dann aus und warens männchen oder weibchen.

lg sily


----------



## bkeleanor (2. Dezember 2008)

Hea

Bei mir ist das Geschlecht des Charakters abhängig von seiner Klasse. Ein Priester z.B. muss für mich weiblich sein. Auf der anderen Seite kann ich mir keinen weiblichen Krieger oder Paladin vorstellen.


----------



## Rolandos (2. Dezember 2008)

Sire schrieb:


> Lasst uns mal ein Phänomen untersuchen, bei dem es sich um die Tatsache handelt, das Männer überaus gerne weibliche Charaktere spielen.
> 
> Was sind die Gründe dafür?
> 
> ...



Von meiner Seite ist die Antwort ganz einfach: Männliche Chars sehen in WoW einfach pot hässlich aus. Ausnahme der männliche Blutelf, der ist ertragbar. Aber am Schlimmsten aber, finde ich weibliche Tauren, die sind schlimmer als der schlimmste Albtraum.


----------



## Exomia (2. Dezember 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Von meiner Seite ist die Antwort ganz einfach: Männliche Chars sehen in WoW einfach pot hässlich aus. Ausnahme der männliche Blutelf, der ist ertragbar. Aber am Schlimmsten aber, finde ich weibliche Tauren, die sind schlimmer als der schlimmste Albtraum.




Schonmal nen weiblichen  zwerg gesehen *duck und wegschleich* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crashingmail (2. Dezember 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> Schonmal nen weiblichen  zwerg gesehen *duck und wegschleich*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da fällt mir immer wieder folgendes Zitat aus Dungeons & Dragons ein:

"Du brauchst eine 250 Pfund schwere Zwergin, mit einem Bart zum dran festhalten"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jurok (2. Dezember 2008)

Mhm aber man will sich doch mit seinem Char auch etwas identifizieren können... Ich z.B. spiel überhaupt keinen weiblichen Chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht hat das auch alles mit der Psyche einfach zu tun xDD also ich spiel keine weiblichen Chars weil ich mir dann irgendwie dumm/schwach vorkomm in der World of Warcraft... (dumm in sofern das ich mich kein meter in die reinversetzen kann)

Und die die welche spielen, wären in Real evt. auch gern ne Frau oder spielen eben nur wegen fehlenden weiblichen Kontakten gern eine Frau im Game... 

@TE du könntest ja eine Umfrage machen mit Fragen warum Männer -> Weib./Männl. Chars spielen. Ich glaub bei Frauen brauch man das garnicht fragen... gab schon mal nen Threat in dem eine geschrieben hat, dass sie männl. Chars spielt, weil sie oft dumm angemacht worden war.


----------



## Makku (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde es bedenklich, wie viele hier angeben: Ich schaue lieber auf einen Frauenhintern...

Ganz ehrlich: Ich habe in 2 Jahren WoW meiner Spielfigur noch nie aktiv auf den Hintern geschaut... denn das würde bei mir auch nichts auslösen. 

Aber warum man als Mann einen weiblichen Char erstellt? Keine Ahnung... es gibt z.B. wenige Zwergenfrauen... viele Gnom-Frauen.... ich glaube, der Hauptantrieb ist nicht genitalgesteuert, sondern schon dem Style geschuldet...oder viele Spieler haben einen Mutterkomplex^^

ich spiele z.B. als Mann keinen weiblichen Char... vlt. sollte ich das mal machen.... ^^


----------



## Redday (2. Dezember 2008)

also ich spiele fast nur weibliche chars, weil die männlichen einfach nicht gut aussehen. die sind blizz bei manchen rassen nicht wirklich gut geglückt. ausnahme: tauren
zusätzlich sieht die kleidung meist besser an weiblichen chars aus.

bei mir ist das also fast eine reine style-frage.

dazu kommt, dass manche klassen einfach besser zu frauen passen: mage, hexe, priester
und andere besser zu männern: krieger, jäger, pala, schami

und ich spiele fast ausschließlich stoffis.


----------



## eneas_pvp_roq (2. Dezember 2008)

Spoiler



Ich finde es bedenklich, wie viele hier angeben: Ich schaue lieber auf einen Frauenhintern...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djflow20 (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich kenne nicht einen männlichen Char der gut aussieht. Wenn dann nur Plattenträger mit ner fetten Rüstung da dieser Style einfach besser und wuchtiger bei männlichen Chars rüberkommt als bei ner Gnom Zwergin. Tauren? Gibts da nen Unterschied zwischen Mann und Frau? Haben beide Brüste sind beide riesig und beide können Muuuuuhhhhn.

Die geilsten Chars sind Draenei Weibchen da diese mit Abstand die kurvigste Figur haben. 

Lg


----------



## Smoke89 (2. Dezember 2008)

naja manche finden es ja komisch wenn Männer weibliche chars spielen aber was ist komischer einen männlichen Charakter (als Mann) Stundenlang auf den allerwertesten zu gucken oder einem weiblichen char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haro3777 (2. Dezember 2008)

hallo zusammen,

meine meinung dazu ist, dass es den meisten nur um die optik geht. mir geht es da auch so.

ich zocke als main einen männlichen menschen pala. der sieht optisch total alt aus mit grauen langen haaren und vollbart. man kann sagen, dass er einem alten abgekämpften helden gleicht. für mich muss ein paladin menschlich und männlich sein. ein heiliger ritter des lichts kann für mich keine frau, kein zwerg und schon gar kein (blut)elf sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was auch nicht geht, sind weibliche (eigentlich allgemein) krieger gnome. das sieht einfach nur lächerlich aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dagegen finde ich weibliche priester, hexer und magier einfach besser.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja, das ist meine meinung und mein geschmack. zum glück sind geschmäcker verschieden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s. das schlimmste was ich letztens erst gesehen habe, war ein weiblicher todesritter-gnom mit pinken haaren (2 zöpfe, wie in einem japanischen manga).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  noch fragen???


----------



## Hubautz (2. Dezember 2008)

Sire schrieb:


> Lasst uns mal ein Phänomen untersuchen, bei dem es sich um die Tatsache handelt, das Männer überaus gerne weibliche Charaktere spielen.



Wieso Tatsache? Welche Informationen liegen dir denn da vor, dass du das als Tatsache ansiehst?
Für mich ist das eher eine einfach mal so spontan aufgestellte Theorie.


----------



## Smoke89 (2. Dezember 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Wieso Tatsache? Welche Informationen liegen dir denn da vor, dass du das als Tatsache ansiehst?
> Für mich ist das eher eine einfach mal so spontan aufgestellte Theorie.



das Verhältnis weibliche Chars und weibliche Stimmen im TS spricht doch schon dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (2. Dezember 2008)

Smoke89 schrieb:


> das Verhältnis weibliche Chars und weibliche Stimmen im TS spricht doch schon dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In deinem TS vielleicht.. Bei mir ist dfas relativ ausgewogen.

Wie auch immer - die Geschlechterwahl meiner Chars ist abhängig vom Volk und der Klasse. Wie es mir eben gefällt.


----------



## Asarion (2. Dezember 2008)

Hmm...

ich spiele zu 90% männliche Chars.

Heilig-Priester 1 =  Nachtelf
Schatten-Priester = Nachtelf
Defensiv-Krieger = Nachtelf
Heilig-Priester 2 = Blutelf
BM-Jäger = Nachtelf
Schutz-Paladin = Blutelf
DÄ-Hexenmeister = Mensch
Frost-DK = Mensch

Bleibt einsam und alleine:

Feuer-Magierin = Draenei

Männliche Nachtelfen habe ich deswegen genommen, weil es schon viel zuviele weibliche gab (von denen gefühlte 80% eine Lesbe spielen). Wundert mich, das bei der Spielweise noch Elfen vorhanden sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Männliche Blutelfen spiele ich aus dem gleichen Grund wie oben und weil es ja angeblich so schwul aussieht. Nur dumm, das man den meisten Schwulen nicht ansieht, das sie schwul sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jedenfalls sind meine beiden BEs ganz normal hetero. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt habe ich oft folgendes gelesen:

_"Ich schaue lieber auf einen Frauenhintern, als auf einen Männerhintern."_

Ähm... aha? Tragt ihr alle keine Umhänge? Kriegt ihr von der Umwelt nichts mit? Ich persönlich schaue ziemlich selten auf meinen Char, geschweige denn auf seinen Hintern.

_"Das ist ein Rollenspiel. Da schlüpft man in eine Rolle."_

Jaaaa, nur tut das doch so gut wie keiner wirklich. Für die meisten ist doch das Rollenspiel mit der Wahl ihres Chars beendet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wer versetzt sich denn *wirklich* in seinen Charakter und spielt ihn so? Wer spielt seinen Menschen-Magier so, das nicht nur Inis und Quests gemacht werden, sondern man eben auch mal in Sturmwind einfach nur ein Glas Wein mit anderen trinkt und schwatzt? Das wäre echtes Rollenspiel.  Wer macht sich wirklich Gedanken über seinen Char? Seinen Hintergrund? Sein Leben bevor man vor der Kapelle in Nordhain oder sonstwo auftauchte? Versteht ihr, worauf ich hinaus will?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn alle wirklich Rollenspiel so machen würden, wie es eigentlich gedacht wäre, dann müssten die RP-Realms überquellen und die momentanen untergebutterten Rollenspieler glücklich sein. Kein "lol" mehr, kein "EPIX", kein "wat? du bis noch nich 80?!"... *träum*

Aber BTT:

Rüstungen sehen an weiblichen Chars teilweise ziemlich albern aus... Warum ich albern und nicht sexy sage? Weil die Plattenrüstung, wo ein Char halb nackt dasteht, eindeutig nichts taugt. In RL würde man so eine Person locker in Scheibchen schneiden, weil ja Bauch, Arme, Oberschenkel und Hals ungeschützt sind.

Gut, männliche Nachtelfen, Orcs und Menschen sehen teilweise wie auf Anabolika aus, aber es gibt definitiv zuviele weibliche Chars. Und Roben sind keine Kleider.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Sandra_wow (2. Dezember 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> In deinem TS vielleicht.. Bei mir ist dfas relativ ausgewogen.




Aber echte Weibliche Spieler gehen fast nie ins ts weil, weil man sonst die ganze zeit angemacht wirt.


----------



## Swizzcheeze (2. Dezember 2008)

Joa ich zock w. Mensch warum?
Weil die Männer der Menschen (im Gamme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) iwie Scheisse aussehen, hat so ein Kastenformat
naja das wärs eig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IronGL7 (2. Dezember 2008)

ich denke viele haben angst sich zu outen und können mit hilfe eines weiblichen chars, ihre feminine art zum ausdruck bringen, nicht mehr der harte kerl sein, sondern seinem char schön die haare machen und der ganze style. wäre ja so wenn man öffentlich als mann mit puppen spielen würde, omg. 
oder in ihrer kindheit ist was schief gelaufen, also ich bin froh ein mann zu sein und einen männlichen char zu spielen.

oh wie ich mich jetzt schon auf das geflame freue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s. ich finde jedenfalls die männlichen spieler mit weiblichen chars sowas von schwul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sponge722 (2. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, also ich kenn wen der spielt eine weibliche untote Schurkin nur wegen der Ausweichanimation (Salto) xD

aber ich denk mal es soll jeder spielen was ER will (gilt für sie natürlich auch xD)


----------



## Thaielb (2. Dezember 2008)

IronGL7 schrieb:


> p.s. ich finde jedenfalls die männlichen spieler mit weiblichen chars sowas von schwul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dann versuch mal einen Schamanen auf Allianz-Seite zu spielen. Es gibt nichts hässlicheres als diese Draenei-Typen. Ganze vier Level habe ich mir das angetan und dann ein Draenei-Mädel ins virtelle Leben geholt. Wenn man ihr nicht auf die Füße schaut, sieht die richtig scharf aus. Da macht das leveln richtig Spaß.


----------



## Makku (2. Dezember 2008)

beim Mitternachtsverkauf von LK hab ich mir nur so gedacht, als ich die ganzen Typen da so gesehen habe... was spielen die wohl für einen Char...

Da standen da 2m-Hünen... böses Gesicht, Bart,.. tiefe Stimme.. die haben bestimmt eine Nachtelfe gespielt...oder eine Gnomen-Magierin oder so...

Und die kleinen Menschen... die so zum Teil verschüchtert im Dunklen standen... die mit zittriger Stimme nach einer CE an der Kasse fragten... die
spielen bestimmt einen dicken Orc-Krieger oder einen Tauren...


----------



## Gamor (2. Dezember 2008)

meine ersten beiden chars waren männlich... dann dacht ich mir einfach "is mal was anderes"


----------



## LadyDrunkz (2. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich ein Mann wäre würde ich mir auch eine Blutelfin machen...die Männer sehen nicht maskuling genug aus.

Ansonsten finde ich eigentlich dass dieses "Phänomen" eher mehr auf Allyseite vorkommt. Wahrscheinlich aufgrund der Nacktelfen, die man gerne tanzen lässt ^^


----------



## DeadSand (2. Dezember 2008)

Also in jedem MMO das ich (an)spiele mache ich meinen Main grundsätzlich männlich und wenn ich einen Twink mache wird dieser in der regel immer weiblich bei mir^^


----------



## Reo_MC (2. Dezember 2008)

Ab und zu ist es schon lustig sich ne 1er Blutelfe zu machen nur um sie mal nackt rumeiern zu lassen...
Lenkt mich aber irgendwie viel zu sehr ab =) deswegen ORKz und nix sonst (m natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lord of Mr Buffed Pain (2. Dezember 2008)

Gerade noch reingeschafft.

*wartet auf die berechtigte Schließung*


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

lol wie erfolgreich solche threads jedesmal sind... bei fragen wie "warum spielen männer weibliche chars?" oder diesem wird ja jedesmal heiss "rumdiskutiert"


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (2. Dezember 2008)

Kann es sein das die meisten Single-Männer weibliche Chars bevorzugen?
Habe deswegen auf meinen  zwei Server mal bissl nachgefragt.. (dieAldor&Nethersturm)

Keiner sagt er hatt einen weiblichen Mainchar weil er Single ist, aber tatsache ist wirklich das genau die eine SIE spielen..
Ist ja auch keine schande einen weiblichen Char zu spielen, hergott jeder soll spielen was er will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist aber wirklich so das die meisten Single Männer/Jungs einen weiblichen Char zum Main haben.
Platz 1 ist ein ewiger kampf zwischen Blutelfin und Nachtelfin, 2 ganz klar die Draenei, 3 Mensch.

z.B. Startet doch einfach mal ne umfrage hier im Forum:
-Mein Mainchar ist weiblich und ich bin single.
-Mein Mainchar ist weiblich und ich habe eine wunderschöne Freundin/Verlobte/Frau.
-Mein Mainchar ist männlich!
Antworten sollten dann nur Männer die weder Bi- noch Homo-Sexuell sind.. Nicht ärgern aber die frage bezieht sich nur auf Hetero.

Was mir ein rätsel ist, wenn man einen fragt der eine Nachtelfin/Blutelfin spielt "warum nicht lieber einen männlichen?", kommt als antwort "Nachtelfen/Blutelfen sehen schwul aus oder mag ich nicht!".. Wer sagt das es in WoW nur Nachtelfen und Blutelfen gibt?^^

Bei mir war noch nie eine Frau als Hauptfigur..
Wenn ich Filme anschaue ist die Hauptfigur immer ein Mann, z.b. Sex and the City oder Desperate Housewifes hatt mich noch nie Interessiert.
Zu meinen Sims2 zeiten war mir immer wichtig einen Vater und Sohn in der Familie zu haben, dann vllt. noch eine Frau und/oder ne Freundin für den Sohn. Ballergames ist bei mir ein Männlicher Charakter ein Muss. Lara Croft ist ganz klar ne scharfe Braut, aber das war kein grund für mich das Spiel zu kaufen.
World of Warcraft, ganz klar habe ich auch einige Blutelfinnen(4Hexen Multiboxing) und sogar 2 70er weibliche Draenei(weil ich eifnach die Allianz kennenlernen wollte "Spieler&Quests"), aber die Wichtigsten sind mir mein Jäger, Druide, Todesritter und der Paladin..
Wenn da jetzt die frage kommt: "bist du Schwul?", sage ich einfach: "Bist du Männlich?".


----------



## LoL169 (2. Dezember 2008)

Also ich spiele meine weibliche Blutelfe nur , weil ich nach 2 männlichen mal Abwechslung wollte , falls das schon genannt wurde sorry wollte auch mal was beitragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Towe (2. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt für mich einfach Klassen die man nur als weibliche gestalt spielen kann. ich kann mir einfach nicht nen männlichen mage vorstellen. vollgefressen mit steroiden bis oben hin bekommt nen hit vom elite und liegt flach. nen mage braucht einfach eine graziele gestalt. beim tank und nahkämpfern ist es wiederum andersrum die brauchen mukkis. auserdem is es mir völlig schnuppe ob nen weiblicher char nun wirklich nen mädel is oder ne "transe"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


behandle beide geschlechter ts etc. gleich.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (2. Dezember 2008)

Der meinung bin ich auch Towe^^ (hab ganz vergessen :/ )
Ich kann mir schlecht ein Muskelgepackter Kerl mit einer Stoffrobe vorstellen, darum sind bei mir Hexen, Magier und Priester weiblich.


----------



## LouisVanGeest (2. Dezember 2008)

Ne Blutelfe is einfach nett anzusehen...
Denke wirklich das hat was mit dem urinstinkt des mannes was zu tun^^

Ich mag spieler nicht die ihren männlichen char iwie Últâkìllèrmâschìne nennen..
hauptsache iwie mit seinem char ekelhaft protzen.. aber ich schweife vom thema ab...

Ich selbst besitze einen weiblichen Blutelf und einen männlichen Blutelf
wobei der male echt schwul aussieht in ner robe xD

Trollfrau.. hm die leute kann ich nich verstehen.. *würg*
sehen so aus wie manche menschen die nachts bei uns an den bahnhöfen abhängen^^
n***ig iwie...

aber letztendlich bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen weil wir für das spiel zahlen und jeder das zocken soll was er will!!!

/wink


----------



## Namir (3. Dezember 2008)

ich habe recht viel weibliche chars, also mal meine motive:
erstens mal, mein Main ist männlicher Taure.
dann hab ich eine Blutelfenschurkin (ganz zu Beginn meiner wow-laufbahn mit einem kumpel angefangen, der unbedingt blutelfen wollte)
dann hab ich mir noch einen weiblichen blutelfenpala gemacht (pvp-twink), da die männlichen ein bisschen tuntig aussehen
eine untote priesterin hab ich noch (weil's das nicht so viel gibt und auch nicht so kaputt aussieht wie ein männlicher), eine troll jägerin hab ich noch (trolle wegen bogenspezialisierung und weiblich weil die männlichen drogen zu offensichtlich unterstützen und ich da eher dagegen bin)
dann hab ich noch ein weibliche orc-kriegerin als bankchar, weil die einfach so abartig hässlich ist, dass ich sie garantiert nie spiele und so die bank bestehen bleibt
männlicher blutelfenpala hab ich noch, weil die seit dem patch so imba sind (und männlich ist er, weil ich schon genug weibliche blutelfen hatte)
und eine tauren todesritterin, auch weil ich den männlichen schon hatte.
und auf einem anderen server hab ich noche eine blutelfen magierin (blutelfe wegen arkanem strom und weiblich weil ich die männlich nicht wirklich mag)

so, ihr seht also, dass es sehr viele verschiedene gründe haben kann.


----------



## Rocksville (3. Dezember 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die meisten Single-Männer weibliche Chars bevorzugen?



Hm ich bin derzeit zwar single, bei Charaktererstellung meiner 2 „Damen“ war ich aber ausnahmslos vergeben. Gilt das jetzt für Deine Theorie oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoke89 (3. Dezember 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> In deinem TS vielleicht.. Bei mir ist dfas relativ ausgewogen.
> 
> Wie auch immer - die Geschlechterwahl meiner Chars ist abhängig vom Volk und der Klasse. Wie es mir eben gefällt.



nimms doch einfach hin... kannst natürlich auch Who 1-80 eingeben fragen wer männlich ist und dann fragen ob sie weibliche Chars haben


----------



## Lari (3. Dezember 2008)

"Phänomen". Ist es nicht völlig egal?
Das hört sich ja schon fast wie ein Vorwurf an.

Ich bin für die Emanzipation der Männer!
Und einen Dating-Server, für die, die nach dem Geschlecht hinter dem Char fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (3. Dezember 2008)

Smoke89 schrieb:


> nimms doch einfach hin... kannst natürlich auch Who 1-80 eingeben fragen wer männlich ist und dann fragen ob sie weibliche Chars haben


Es geht ja nur darum, dass der TE es als „Tatsache“ ansieht, dass Männer grundsätzlich lieber weibliche Charaktere spielen. Und das ist mit Sicherheit eine falsche Pauschalisierung – basta.


----------



## Schator (3. Dezember 2008)

meine chars sind eigentlich alle männlich, außer wenn ich einen nachtelfen spielen will, dann sind die immer weiblich, da männliche nachtelfen irgentwie scheiße aussehen.


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

Guckts euch doch mal die eckigen Körper von Mensch, Draenei und zum Teil auch Orc an..
Das hat einfach nix schönes mehr an sich ;_;
Hab aber auch nur einen weiblichen Char, und das is ne Blutelfe.. den Grund kann man sich denken, männlich sehen se halt
nich so wirklich.. öhm.. toll aus o:


----------



## Lurka (3. Dezember 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> "Phänomen". Ist es nicht völlig egal?
> Das hört sich ja schon fast wie ein Vorwurf an.



Seh ich genauso!
Ist doch völlig Wurst was für ein Mensch hinter dem Pixelhaufen hockt, Hauptsache ist das
1. Er/Sie den Char. spielen kann
2. Er/Sie seine eigenen Intressen hinter die der Gilde/Gruppe stellen kann.
3. Er/Sie freundlich ist.

Partnersuche findet im RL statt, in WoW sind wir zum Spielen. Umgekehrt könnt ich genauso gut fragen was das für ein Phänomen ist warum man für jeden Bullshit (was anderes ist es net) einen Thread aufmachen muss. 10 Sekunden Nachdenken hätten den Thread erübrigt.

Denk mal drüber nach @TE in wievielen Spielen du einen weiblichen Char. spielst. Ob´s nun Resident Evil oder Final Fantasy usw. ist, spielst Du auch meistens einen weiblichen Char.... Phänomen? Oder Scheissegal?


----------



## Versace83 (3. Dezember 2008)

Hmm...naja, da es sich ja eigentlich um ein "Rollenspiel" handelt, spiele ich als Mann auch einen männlichen Char.
habe zwar auch einen weiblichen Blutelfen Hunter... ist aber nur ein Twink, mit dem sich mein untoter Schurke "amüsieren" kann *g* nein, Spaß bei Seite... wurde einfach mal aus Spaß erstellt zu meinen WOW Anfangstagen...würde mir jetzt im nachhinein lieber einen männlichen hunter machen...Troll oder Orc, aber den nochmal hochleveln hab ich keine Lust zu ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. April 2009)

naja ich spiel hauptsächlich männliche charaktere, auser bei den blut- und nachtelfen das zock ich wenn dann weibliche, männliche find dich persönlich sehen dumm aus. naja ist ja eig. jedem selbst überlassen ob man männlich oder weiblich spielt, und warum sollte ein mann keine weiblichen charaktere spielen und umgekehrt, warum sollte ein frau keine männlichen chars haben?


----------



## Stupidea24 (19. April 2009)

Weibliche Charaktere haben einfach viel mehr Charme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem will wohl keiner die ganze Zeit nem männlichen Blutelfen auf den Hintern gucken ^^
Zudem hat man mit den Weibl. Chars ein zwei Vorteile was so das Portal stellen z.B. angeht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (19. April 2009)

Weil männliche in den meisten Fällen einfach hässlich aussehen.


----------



## Bitorez (19. April 2009)

Ich kann mich nur noch an eine signatur von jemanden erinnern die ungefähr so ging. Wir sind männlich genug um die Community mit einem weibl. Char zu beglücken


----------



## Nyxon (19. April 2009)

Was für blöde Antworten...
Was macht ihr eigentlich während ihr spielt? Nur auf nen Arsch gucken oder was? Kein Wunder das es soviele Movementkrüppel gibt, anstatt bei Heigan zu gucken wo die Lava ist, guckt ihr lieber auf den Arsch eures Chars oder was?
In den ganzen 3 jahren WoW die ich spiele habe ich nicht einmal auf irgendein (Pixel)Arsch geguckt, ich behalte lieber mein Interface im Auge?! o0


EDIT:
Und es hat sicherlich keine Vorteile wenn ihr einen weiblichen Char spielt, ihr kommt mit einem männlichen genau so klar wenn ihr nach Portalen, Strudel etc fragt, es ist einfach nur eine Sache des Ausdrucks.


----------



## IIIFireIII (19. April 2009)

Nyxon schrieb:


> Und es hat sicherlich keine Vorteile wenn ihr einen weiblichen Char spielt, ihr kommt mit einem männlichen genau so klar wenn ihr nach Portalen, Strudel etc fragt, es ist einfach nur eine Sache des Ausdrucks.



Sicher?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Gender-Swapping aus ökonomischen Gründen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle

Ich habe es auch schon oft erlebt, daß man mit einem weiblichen char anders behandelt wird, als mit einem männlichen.
Dies kommt zwar nicht immer vor, aber man merkt es, wenn man vorher nur männliche chars hatte.


----------



## Nyxon (19. April 2009)

IIIFireIII schrieb:


> Sicher??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, das ist richtig was du schreibst, aber wenn du mit einem Männlichen Char einen Magier anschreibst: "Hallo, könntest du mir mal bitte schnell ein Portal nach Dala machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" und ihm anschliessend 2G in die Taschen steckst, hast du genauso so viel Erfolg.

"tach kanst mir ma nen Portl na Dala machen" = Fail


----------



## GrogT (19. April 2009)

Schonmal darüber nachgedacht, das man seine Charries meist von Hinten sieht? Was wird also der Grund sein, warum Männer weibliche Charries spielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (19. April 2009)

Männliche Elfen in WoW
finde ich schwul...

Und die ganzen Frauen haben gute
Castanimationen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. April 2009)

weil sie es können...


----------



## jeef (19. April 2009)

Ich spiele selten männliche Chars in RPs.
Ich finde die einfach nur total beschissen designed,
wer mal Guild Wars gespielt hat weiss ganz genau was ich meine
Weibliche Chars super schöne Models und Rüstungen gemacht und bei den männlichen genau das Gegenteil.

Liegt wohl dran das die Designer zum größten Teil Männer sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die wissen halt was wir wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde auch gerne mal männliche spielen bzw mehr aber so wie die aussehen niemals


----------



## villain (19. April 2009)

GrogT schrieb:


> Schonmal darüber nachgedacht, das man seine Charries meist von Hinten sieht? Was wird also der Grund sein, warum Männer weibliche Charries spielen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



im prinzip schon - zumindest war es bei mir so:

ich wollte als todesritter einen menschen haben (wegen der rassefähigkeiten), aber die männer der menschen finde ich nun wirklich nicht so ansprechend - bei anderen rassen ist das design meiner meinung nach besser gelungen. so kam es dann, dass ich mich für eine menschenfrau entschieden habe.


----------



## Rudi TD (19. April 2009)

"Männliche" Nachtelfen, Blutelfen und teilweise auch Menschen, sehen einfach schwul aus...


----------



## Kremlin (19. April 2009)

Rudi schrieb:


> "Männliche" Nachtelfen, Blutelfen und teilweise auch Menschen, sehen einfach schwul aus...




Und was ist mit männl. Draenei? o0


----------



## brownshoes (19. April 2009)

Weil männliche Draeneis das hässlichste in WoW sind was jemals geschaffen wurde, dazu die grauenhafte Zauberanimation.


----------



## neo1986 (19. April 2009)

ich hab auf dem einen server nur blutelfinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weil:
alle hordies auser tauren haesslich aussehn und tauren zu groß sind.

Allianz hab ich einen kleine knuffige gnomschurkin und ein dicken zwerg jaeger.


----------



## Vizard (19. April 2009)

Ich habe auch Weibliche Chars weil die Weiblichen Modelle im Gegensatz zu den Männlichen nicht zum Kotzen aussehen.
Ich will keinen Schwulen Blutelfen oder einen Fleischberg von Nachtelfen und dann erst die Männlichen Orks oder Menschen .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Vizard


----------



## Slakk (19. April 2009)

Naja ich hab eig auch nur männliche Chars der Troll mit seinen hässlichem umhängen nervt manchmal aber dafür sieht die cast Animation nicht sooo scheisse aus.
Einen weiblichen Char hab ich nen Orc Dk aber auch nur weil es fast nur männliche Orcs gibt ka warum wolt halt das machen das nicht alle haben und der Hintern des Chars ist mir ziemlich wayne es gibt interessantere Dinge zu sehen.


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Und was ist mit männl. Draenei? o0


Weibliche Draenei sehen jetzt auch nicht so toll aus...^^


----------



## Darkfire936 (19. April 2009)

Alle meine Ally Chars sind eigentlich weiblich(bis auf nen Zwergen Pala den ich hatte). Liegt daran Männliche Menschen als Magier Hexer?Kann man vergessen.Da macht man sich lieber ne Frau. Bei den nachtelfen genauso.Das Männliche Nachtelfenmodell sieht einfach beschissen aus und mit den Draeneis will ich gar nicht erst anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Zwerge und Gnome sind die einzigen männlichen Ally Chars die auch spielbar aussehen.
Bei der Horde ist es genau umgekehrt. Da gefallen mir besonders Tauren und Trolle(Orcs sind auch ok aber sie wirken irgendwie ziemlich breit.) Untote und Blutelfen Spiele ich nicht weil wenn ich Horde spiele soll es kein Toter oder Elf sein sondern schon etwas was in die Horde gehört.

Ist meine eigene Meinung.


----------



## Saberclaw (19. April 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> weil männliche elfen einfach total schwul aussehen?



Generell sehen die Frauen einfach wesentlich eleganter aus, Orks, Trolle und Zwerginnen ausgenommen...

Aber das alleine ist kein Anhaltspunkt um dieses Phänomen zu erklären, denn wie immer spielen mehrere Faktoren dabei eine Rolle:

_Eins vorweg: ich beschreibe meine mehr oder weniger ernst gemeinte These aus einer heterosexuellen Sicht, also bitte nich benachteiligt fühlen, falls eingie von euch anders eingestellt sind, das würde einfach meinen Rahmen sprengen. Hinzufügen möchte ich noch, dass gleich genannte Punkte nicht allzu ernst aufgenommen werden sollten, da der ganze Sachverhalt eben Komplex ist und ich zweitens kein Psychloge bin_


Der Wille/Die Auffassung/der Typ des SpielERs ist entscheidend:

a) Der harte Kerl mit weichem Kern: Diese Sorte Spieler schlüpft gerne in eine etwas zierlichere oder elegantere "weichere" Rolle als er sich selbst im              richtigen Leben nach außen hin präsentiert. Vielleicht muss er das, da er eine Führungsposition hat, oder aus anderen ähnlichen Gründen. 
Aber auch hier gibt es natürlich Ausnahmen...diese spielen dann die total "kräftigen" und "harten" Jungs der Blutelfenfraktion (jaja Vorurteil... ;-) )

b) Der koital unzureichend befriedigte: Diese Sorte hat keine Freundin und ist sogar eventuell tierisch neidisch auf seine Kumpels, welche eine haben.
Um diese fehlende Lücke in seinem Leben zu füllen bedient er sich den Möglichkeiten des Spiels und erstellt sich eine hübsche Baumschmuserin oder aber auch einen anderen für ihn attraktiv wirkenden weiblichen Charakter. (Nein ich gaffe keinen Baumschmuserinnen hinterher, das ist ein allgemein bekanntes Gerücht, dass gerade diese Gattung von Frau...ach lassen wir das).
Allerdings kursieren Gerüchte, dass diese Sorte sich im Spiel sogar selbst als männlichen Charakter darstellt und N811-en hinterhergafft...wer weiß.

c) Der orientierungslose: Diese Gattung, und das meine ich ernst, kann sich im richtigen Leben bezüglich seines Geschlechts nicht zurechtfinden. Viele Männer und auch Frauen sind körperlich zwar Mann/Frau (oder sogar beides....zu speziell) aber fühlen sich innerlich nicht als solche, sondern eben mehr wie ihr "Gegenteil". So spielen auch in solchen Fällen Männer lieber einen weiblichen Charakter.

d) Der "Normalo": Diese Sorte spaltet sich in verschiedene "Arten" auf. Die eine Art findet Mädchen doof und spielt männliche böse Orks oder was auch immer, hauptsache männlich um ihrem Testosteronspiegel Nachdruck zu verleihen. Eine andere Art wiederum hat von unästhetisch laufenden, sabbernden und stinkenden männlichen Charakteren die Nase voll und will sich im Spiel eines eleganten Anblicks erfreuen, mit dem sie sich gerne zeigen können wollen, auch wenns eine Frau ist (soll nicht so negativ klingen, wie es tut, liebe Frauen *schleim* *schleim*).
Auch hier sei betont, dass der Begriff "Normalo" nicht diskriminierend auf andere oben genannte Gruppen von Menschen wirken soll. Meine Intention geht viel mehr dahin, dass sich der Begriff normal auf die breite Allgemeinheit bezieht. Jeder ist aus seiner Sicht normal, nur eben nicht in der Masse...


Dies sind meine Ansichten dazu, warum Männer gerne weibliche Charaktere spielen. Ist ein bischen mehr klugscheisserischer geworden als ich dachte, aber ok. Es gibt sicher noch mehr Gründe warum und wieso, aber im Grunde geht das nur einen selber etwas an.


In diesem Sinne, nehmts gelassen


Saberclaw


----------



## Yldrasson (19. April 2009)

Der Problematik der hässlichen Models wegen, spiele ich gar kein WoW mehr.
Meiner Meinung nach sehen nämlich nicht nur die männlichen Charaktere schlimm aus.
Es stimmt schon, sie sehen meistens hässlich*er* aus, als ich in der Charaktererstellung den männlichen Zwergenpriester gesehen habe,
musste ich schon laut schlucken.

Aber auch die weiblichen Models finde ich einfach nicht schön. Weder die unförmigen Menschen, noch die Blutelfen mit Organquetschungen sagen mir da zu.
Ich habe früher einen männlichen Blutelfen gespielt, da dieser, meiner Meinung nach, noch am realistischten porportioniert war.
Und dann kam erst die Model-Veränderung, mit der sie, in meinen Augen, der WoW "Männer-Muskel-Seuche" zum Opfer gefallen sind
und später später wurde ihre Sprunganimation so abgeändert, dass sie die ausgestreckte Hand in bester Michael "Bully" Herbig - Manier nach Unten abknickten.

Naja, ich denke es gehört zum WoW-Style, dass sämtliche Models comicartig stilisiert sind...

In freudiger Erwartung von Aion (und seinen Charaktererstellungs-Möglichkeiten),
Yldrasson


----------



## Hadez6666 (19. April 2009)

Barlow hat es mal treffend ausgedrückt: Weil wir das Blut lieber dahin Pumpen wo es mehr spaß haben kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ikarus275 (19. April 2009)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Generell sehen die Frauen einfach wesentlich eleganter aus, Orks, Trolle und Zwerginnen ausgenommen...
> 
> Aber das alleine ist kein Anhaltspunkt um dieses Phänomen zu erklären, denn wie immer spielen mehrere Faktoren dabei eine Rolle:
> 
> ...




Es gibt auch die Sorte Spieler, die einfach sich die Avatar-Models durchschauen... irgendwie alles klotzig und hässlich finden (WoW halt) und IRGENDWAS nehmen, weil eben wie gesagt eh alles hässlich aussieht...


----------



## Saberclaw (19. April 2009)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Der Problematik der hässlichen Models wegen, spiele ich gar kein WoW mehr.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Naja die Optik spielt sicher eine große Rolle in WoW, aber allein wegen den Models aufzuhören, finde ich ein wenig drastisch.

Aber gut jedem das seine. Recht geben muss ich dir auf jeden Fall, dass einige Models sehr Merkwürdige Animationen und Aussehen haben...

Ich frag mich immernoch, warum männliche Blutelfen diesen offensichtlichen Tuckencharakter haben. Ich spiele dennoch auch selbst einen männlichen Blutelfen, aus eben deinen genannten Gründen.



ikarus275 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch die Sorte Spieler, die einfach sich die Avatar-Models durchschauen... irgendwie alles klotzig und hässlich finden (WoW halt) und IRGENDWAS nehmen, weil eben wie gesagt eh alles hässlich aussieht...



Jo klar, aber ich wollte wie gesagt net alles aufzählen, da es eben so viele verschiedene Gründe gibt. Aber diese Option ist mir auch nicht eingefallen, da dies nicht auf mich zutrifft :-)


----------



## Er4yzer (19. April 2009)

... ich glaub es gibt einfach zu viele wow-spieler, die im echten leben kein wesen mit 'nem tollen körper sehen, weil sie ihre kellerzellen nie verlassen, diese machen sich dann "ne geile blutelfen-biatch" und freun sich daran, dass der hintern dieser immer in die kamera wippt und sie das tut, was man(n) will.
ausnahme sind wahrscheinlich gnominnen-spieler, die haben vielleicht zu viele hübsche weibliche bekanntschaften und freuen sich über fette kleine viecher mit pinken haaren.
ich persönlich war noch nie ein freund von kämpfenden weibchen, da das einfach nicht zur wirklichkeit passt, da frauen einfach nicht die physischen eigenschaften haben wie männer (jaja flamed mich zu aber es ist so).
zaubernde weibliche charaktere gehen schon klar, aber ein weiblicher krieger? lol.
die hauptantwort auf deine frage ist einfach: BRUSTNEID.


----------



## TeeTS (19. April 2009)

Ich finde männliche Elfen sehen kacke aus! Das gleiche gilt für NE, Draenei und Menschen...
Daher spiele ich in diesen Rassen nur Frauen. Wenn ich nen Ork, Taure, Untoten oder Zwerg spiele, ist das immer nen Mann!

Außerdem gefällt mir die Ironie, dass eine kleine schmale Blutelfe mit ihrem Schwert Viecher im Nahkampf vermöbelt die mehr als 5mal so groß & breit sind! ;D


----------



## Arquilis (19. April 2009)

vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass man auf rp-servern als frau viel netter und zuvorkommender behandelt wird. vieleicht finden das einige besser... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (19. April 2009)

hacker007 schrieb:


> Dass sie immer auf den po von einer sexy Blutelfien  gaffen können!


genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weil männliche oft langweilig sind und weibliche chars mal was anderes sind... 
mehr style iwie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (19. April 2009)

Hab weilb. Chars weil die mänlichen net gescheit mit waffen hinhaun können sonsern immer halb tanzen müssen und übers casten will ich erst garnet anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die Allianz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (19. April 2009)

Es gibt verschiedene:

1. Die 50jährigen, Fettbäuchigen Spieler ohne Frau die ihre geile Elfe begaffen wollen.
2. Die mit eh schon vielen männlichen Chars zur Abwechslung.
3. Weil man es doof findet das immer alle nur Männer spielen.
4. (mein Fall ^^) Alle Hordefrauen sind hässlich, außer den Elfen ^^
5. Man hilft netten, hübschen Elfenn lieber als knochigen Untoten.


----------



## patrick02 (19. April 2009)

Sire schrieb:


> Lasst uns mal ein Phänomen untersuchen, bei dem es sich um die Tatsache handelt, das Männer überaus gerne weibliche Charaktere spielen.
> 
> Was sind die Gründe dafür?
> 
> ...



In irgend einem Buffed Cast (5-30) Wird das Diskutiert


----------



## Saberclaw (19. April 2009)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> ... ich glaub es gibt einfach zu viele wow-spieler, die im echten leben kein wesen mit 'nem tollen körper sehen, weil sie ihre kellerzellen nie verlassen, diese machen sich dann "ne geile blutelfen-biatch" und freun sich daran, dass der hintern dieser immer in die kamera wippt und sie das tut, was man(n) will.
> ausnahme sind wahrscheinlich gnominnen-spieler, die haben vielleicht zu viele hübsche weibliche bekanntschaften und freuen sich über fette kleine viecher mit pinken haaren.
> ich persönlich war noch nie ein freund von kämpfenden weibchen, da das einfach nicht zur wirklichkeit passt, da frauen einfach nicht die physischen eigenschaften haben wie männer (jaja flamed mich zu aber es ist so).
> zaubernde weibliche charaktere gehen schon klar, aber ein weiblicher krieger? lol.
> die hauptantwort auf deine frage ist einfach: BRUSTNEID.




Geh mal zur Bundeswehr und sag einer auszubildenden Frau dort, dass sie nicht kämpfen KANN und SOLL... ehrlich versuch das mal.


----------



## Anduris (19. April 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> 5. Man hilft netten, hübschen Elfenn lieber als knochigen Untoten.


Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht.
Mit nem weiblichen Char kannste im Handelschannel schreiben: ,,nette, hüpsche Blutelfin sucht Naxx 25er Raid! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " 
das kommt doch gleich besser an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (19. April 2009)

Es ist bei jeder Rasse so(auser bei Blutelfen und da sind beide Modelle einfach nur hässlich), dass es ein gutes und ein hässliches Model gibt.Orcs Trolle Tauren Zwerge Gnome und Untote gefallen mir bei den männlichen.Menschen Nachtelfen und Draenei gefallen mir die weiblichen.


----------



## Greshnak (19. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht.
> Mit nem weiblichen Char kannste im Handelschannel schreiben: ,,nette, hüpsche Blutelfin sucht Naxx 25er Raid!
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werde andauernd angeflirtet

 Der andere:"Hey Marius was geht?"
Ich: "Ich bin nicht Marius
er:Achso fc
ich:nicht so schlimm
er:bei manchen wird man da sofort geiggt
ich:ach echt???
er: yepp, aber man landet nicht oft bei so einer netten blutelfe....
ich: ^^
nach 10 minuten
er: toll, jetzt stehe ich hier ganz allein in dalaran rum
ich: xD

Oder letztens:
Darf ich raten? Du bist eine junge Dame im Alter von 20-25 Jahren 
xDDDD


----------



## Saberclaw (19. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht.
> Mit nem weiblichen Char kannste im Handelschannel schreiben: ,,nette, hüpsche Blutelfin sucht Naxx 25er Raid!
> 
> 
> ...



Die Kehrseite davon is nur, du hast zwar irgendwo recht, dass weibliche Chars eine im WoW-Fachterminus ca 85%ige Anbagger/Angrab-trefferchance besitzen und sie somit zur Zeilscheibe für Perverse oder Notgeile Kerle werden, was durchaus zu Komplikationen führen kann, wenn sich hinter dem Char kein Mann versteckt, der nicht sofort "ey hör auf oder ich mach dich Messer!" brüllen kann, sodern eine Frau.


----------



## Saberclaw (19. April 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Es ist bei jeder Rasse so(auser bei Blutelfen und da sind beide Modelle einfach nur hässlich), dass es ein gutes und ein hässliches Model gibt.Orcs Trolle Tauren Zwerge Gnome und Untote gefallen mir bei den männlichen.Menschen Nachtelfen und Draenei gefallen mir die weiblichen.



Ach komm ne Kuh mit Glocken hat auch was xD


----------



## Anduris (19. April 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Darf ich raten? Du bist eine junge Dame im Alter von 20-25 Jahren
> xDDDD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, musst mal nackt in ner hauptstadt stehen und ne runde tanzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da klingelt die kasse. xD


----------



## Namir (19. April 2009)

Ich spiele eine weibliche Todesritter-Kuh weil ich damit der einzige bin.


----------



## Senseless6666 (19. April 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> Das kann viele Gründe haben...
> 
> Manche finden die männliche Gestalt hässlich, andere sind wiederrum vlt. Pixelfi**** und wieder andere... Naja fällt mir nichts mehr ein.
> 
> ...




Ich hab kb den Männern aufn Arsch zu gucken... und besonders blutelfen sind schwul.. und hordepala.. bleibt nur Elfin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. April 2009)

> Ich selber mache das nicht (höchstens bei Draenei happy.gif^^ bin aber Horde blub.gif ), ich habe mich schon lange gefragt dunno.gif , warum das n paar machen. Einer, der das macht, müsste hier mal seine Motive reinschreiben.



Weil weibliche Untote einfach total Sexy sind!

Ne Scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find weibl. Untote einfach stylisch(untote allg. wie man an meiner Sig. sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Dark_Pala (19. April 2009)

Naja bei mindestens 90% männlichen Spielern wär das leben doch ziemlich trocken, wenn nicht der ein oder andcere nen weiblichen Char zocken würde =)
Und wie viele schon sagten mache chars (Blut- und Nachthelfen) sind nur zu ansehnlich in weiblicher Form. und männliche blutelfen sind schwul. 



Namir schrieb:


> Ich spiele eine weibliche Todesritter-Kuh weil ich damit der einzige bin.



Die "andersrum-Variante gibbet natürlichauch


----------



## BlackSun84 (19. April 2009)

Warum ich eine Blutelfe spiele:

1. Die männl. Blutelfen sehen wie alle männl. Charaktere scheiße aus!
2. Ich stehe auf zierliche Frauen.
3. Ich bin ein Elfenfan seit anno Schnee, bei WarCraft seit Teil 2.
4. Ich schaue lieber jeden Abend einer sexy Frau auf den Hintern als einem muskulösem Kerl.

Wenn es allerdings normale männl. Blutelfen geben würde - keine "Ich bin so toll"-Metroelfen - , dann hätte ich einen männl. Blutelfen.


----------



## Catsmoves (19. April 2009)

Keine Ahnung ^^ Mein Mann spielt selber gerne weibl. Chars, sehen halt einfach gut aus. Auch in der realen Welt pfeifen die Kerle doch den Frauen nach oder? Ist halt einfach so, das die Weibl. Chars einfach schöner aussehen als Männl. (Wenn man denkt, ein Männlicher Human Priester mit Kleid? Oder Blutelf Mage mit Kleid? sieht doch einfach scheisse aus oder?^^ Naja zum glück bin ich real weibl. ^^ dann darf ich auch weibl. chars spielen he he ^^


----------



## Riear (19. April 2009)

hmm....Warum spiele ich keine männliche Charaktere?

nun mein Grund ist eigentlich das ich diesen über-muskel-Bodybuilder-style absolut nicht mag. Ausserdem mag ich bei den männlichen Chars eher selten Rüstungstyle sowie die animationen. Es gibt nur eine Rasse die ich auch männlich spiele und das sind Undeads.

So nun wisst ihr warum ich weibliche zogge.


----------



## Biebre (19. April 2009)

Potenzus schrieb:


> ich hab das beobachtet das hauptsächlich magieklassen diesem phänomen unterliegen, meiner meinung nach ist vielleicht ein grund das männer in KLEIDERN total schwul aussehen und sich denken an einem weiblichen sieht das aber mit sicherheit besser aus



Man bedenke die Muskeln der Magier, mal ganz im Ernst, welcher Magier ist so ein Muskelberg Oo?

Ansonsten hab ich 3 1/2 Jahre Krieger m mensch gespielt, nun mal ne abwechslung nachtelf weiblich priester =)


----------



## Daronos (19. April 2009)

naja ich hab auch ne weibliche blutelf paladina... bei mir aber besondere gründe ich benutz den char um mal zu entspannen da alle die mcih kennen wissen dass ich keine nahkampfklassen mag und das blutelfstartgebiet nich abkann und immer männliche chars spiele(somit hab ich also alles was ich ncih mag in einer kalsse vereint)... warum ich se trotzdem spiel? weils spaß macht^^


----------



## Juliettà92 (19. April 2009)

Kanns sein, dass einige von euch weibliche Chars machen, weil man als weiblicher Char gewisse Vorteile im Bezug auf Hilfe und Handel hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (19. April 2009)

Ich handel bei der Charerstellung nach Geschmack abgesehen bei Blutelfen, da erstelle ich mir aus Prinzip keinen männlichen Char.
Den Fehler habe ich einmal gemacht und den mach ich nie wieder.


----------



## Mjuu (19. April 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich handel bei der Charerstellung nach Geschmack abgesehen bei Blutelfen, da erstelle ich mir aus Prinzip keinen männlichen Char.
> Den Fehler habe ich einmal gemacht und den mach ich nie wieder.



ich auch. hab jetzt nen 78er mage rumgammeln, den ich auch definitiv nicht mehr spielen werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spoot (19. April 2009)

Naaa weil die Leute die perma zoggen froh sind wenn Sie überhaupt mal ne Frau zu gesicht bekommen deswegen nehmen die sich weibliche Chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles um was zu kompensieren!


----------



## Bireman (19. April 2009)

Also ich find die männlichen Blutelfen um einiges geiler als die weiblichen, die weiblichen sehen entweder wie Straßennutten oder wie irgendwelche entstellten.... Bah! Naja... besser als 

Ach was red ich hier...


Veranlagung


----------



## Seryma (19. April 2009)

Ich spiele einen Ork Schamane der vor Männlichkeit nur so strahlt!
WARUM?
Weil ich ihn cooler finde!
Eine Ork Schamanen mit fetten Schultern und derbsten Zaubern geht irgendwie nicht... Frauen sind in meinen Augen eher zart, wenn eine Frau zaubert, dann tut sie das um zu heilen!

Egal was eine Frau tut, sie tut etwas gutes... darum ist meine Paladina Tank (Um die bösen Monster von meiner Gruppe fern zu halten) und meine Priesterin Heal (Um meine Mitstreiter mit dem ganzen Rotz zu segnen...^^)

Meine männlichen Chars sind ein Ork Schamane, ein Tauren Druide (Feral) und noch ein Untoter Shadowpriest! (Böse^^)

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Jayla (19. April 2009)

Sire schrieb:


> Lasst uns mal ein Phänomen untersuchen, bei dem es sich um die Tatsache handelt, das Männer überaus gerne weibliche Charaktere spielen.
> 
> Was sind die Gründe dafür?
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach: Männer gucken lieber einem weiblichen Pixelknecht auf den Arsch statt einem männlichen ;-)

Und nein, ich will mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, warum dann manche Männer weibliche Zwerge.... *g*


----------



## Darussios (19. April 2009)

Jayla schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Männer gucken lieber einem weiblichen Pixelknecht auf den Arsch statt einem männlichen ;-)
> 
> Und nein, ich will mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, warum dann manche Männer weibliche Zwerge.... *g*



Danke ich wollte jetzt schlafen und gehen und was gutes Träumen aber jetzt sind meine Gedanken verdorben und ich werde Albträume haben, wie sich manche einen ru*******en beim Anblick einer Zwergin.

Vielen Vielen Dank!  *dreht jetzt schon durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Abygel (19. April 2009)

Ist halt mal was anderes , in fasten jedem Spiel was ich mal gespielt habe , war die Hauptfigur nen Männlicher Char. Ok , Blutelfin würd ichnicht gerade spielen , das ist mir dann doch zu ... naja ... Gibt eigendlich zu viele verschiedene Gründe , ich erinner mich da an ein Video mit einer tanzenden Nachtelfin und einem Typen ... lol


----------



## kingrool (28. April 2009)

bei mir is das immer von der Rasse abhängig
bei Tauren zB würde ich nie einen weiblichen charracter machen.
hab mir jetzt ne Blutelfin Pala gemacht und spiele sie auch gerne
finde die männl. b11 nur schwul


----------



## CharlySteven (28. April 2009)

kingrool schrieb:


> finde die männl. b11 nur schwul


also entweder hast du vorurteile...
oder benutzt hier gerade schwul als schimpfwort?....


----------



## Belwár (28. April 2009)

Vor einiger Zeit, gabs im Stern einen Artikel zu WOW und in fern die überlegte Charaktererstellung (Fraktion/Rasse/Klasse/Geschlecht) auf die persönlichkeit rückschliessen lässt ...

Konnte dem Artikel doch auch einges abgewinnen und is natürlich um so schöner in Verbindung dessen, hier die Statements zu lesen. :-D

Echt klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desmondio (28. April 2009)

Ich spiele nen weiblichen char weil, die meisten Gamer in WoW Männer sind und lieber einem weiblichen char helfen als einem männlichen.

Fällt ja erst auf wenns ins TS geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## fakt0r (28. April 2009)

Ich spiele als Twink eine Heil Paladina (Blutelfe), finde das passt besser zusammen. Mein Main ist z.B. dafür ein Untoter Furorkrieger (männlich). Kommt immer auf die Klasse und Fraktion drauf an finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (28. April 2009)

also ich finde männliche n8-elfen hässlich und spiel deshalb eine weibliche elfe.

aber es gibt auch rassen, wo ich keine weiblichen chars spielen würde ^^


----------



## Sethia (28. April 2009)

Hmmm... warum spiele ich nen weiblichen Charakter? Naja, weil es ein *Rollenspiel* ist und ich dort die weibliche Rolle annehmen kann die ich im realen Leben nicht haben kann.


----------



## Piggy D. (28. April 2009)

mmorpg = most men online really play girls

ich hab auch ne blutelfmagierin, warum? weil ich casterklassen mit oberarmen, wie anderer leute oberschenkel, einfach haesslich finde.
mein wl ist aber maennlich weils beim ud nich auffaellt


----------



## Alohajoe (28. April 2009)

Das ist einfach: Weil ich nicht ständig auf einen männlichen Arsch glotzen will, um es mal salopp zu formulieren  =)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuGGilein (28. April 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich. wenn ich horde spiele, dann kotzt mich nach 10 mins die Castanimation von den blutelfen an -.- und ausserdem Tankadina ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (28. April 2009)

Bei der Allianz nehme ich eigentlich immer weibliche Chars, weil die männlichen scheiße aussehen.
Meine Hordenchars sind hingegen alle  männlich (bis auf nen Blutelfen^^)

PS: Bin männlich und meine Freundin spielt nur weibliche Chars


----------



## Novane (28. April 2009)

ich habe ausschließlich weibliche chars bei der mage aufgrund von dibalo 2 ne mage muss weiblich sein.
und auch so die weibchen casten (bei meinen hordies untot) besser, die nahkämpfer haben find ich mehr style(taure untot orc) das sind meine gründe. meistens laufen die auch schöner oder stehen auch besser einfach dran ich findedie sehen besser als die männchen^^


----------



## Aada (28. April 2009)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Ich kenne übrigens keine Frau, die einen männlichen Char spielt. Vielleicht würden sich die, einen weiblichen Char spielenden, Kerls auch real lieber als Frau sehen.



Ich bin weiblich und spiel nen männlichen Tauren Dudu, weil die weiblichen Tauren gar net gehen. Ist auch mein einzigster männlicher Char. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerkatze (28. April 2009)

Wenn ich mich so bei mir in der gilde und auch allgemein auf dem Server umsehe, sind 60-80% der Chars männlich. Da aber auch gut 75% aller Spieler männlich sind, kann das nur heißen, dass die männlichen Spieler genausogerne männliche wie weibliche Chars spielen. 

Bei den weiblichen Spielern habe ich jedoch das gefühl, dass diese öfters auch weibliche Chars spielen. 
Ich will mich (w) da selbst nicht ausschließen, schließlich ist mein Main auch eine Blutelfe. 
Druide ist auch weiblich, weil bei uns in der Gilde mehr männliche als weibliche Druiden rumlaufen, und ich mich dann doch gerne von der Menge absetze (um dann festzustellen, dass die Druiden mit denen ich der Gilde zu tun hab fast alle weiblich sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Beim Schami war es genauso, ich wollte ursprünglich nen männlichen Orc spielen, leider hat mein Freund aber auch einen männlichen Orc-Schami (bei ihm sind die Chars bunt gemischt, von drei 80ern zwei männlich, Main weiblich) also fiel der raus. Die meisten Schamis in unserer Gilde sind männliche Trolle oder Tauren. Taure wollt ich nicht, hab doch schon die Druidin, also wurde es ein weiblicher Troll (weil weibliche Orcs wecken bei mir schlechte Erinnerungen). 

Immerhin ist der DK (den ich nie zocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ein männlicher Orc.


----------



## Kanarax-tank (28. April 2009)

hi leude, 
also lieber schau ich bis 80 und weiter auf nen fraunarsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also auf son gay blutelfenarsch

xxd

mfg


----------



## advanced08 (28. April 2009)

wer schaut schon gerne mehrere stunden am tag auf einen männern hintern xD


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. April 2009)

Wie se alle mit dem Arsch Argument kommen o.O denkt euch mal eine andere Ausrede aus.


----------



## lKreuzritterl (28. April 2009)

Also ich spiele Horde und da ich finde dass alle Männlichen Horde Chars sowas von total hässlich sind habe ich mir z.b. eine Weibliche Blutelfe gemacht als es die jedoch noch nicht gab spielte ich einen Männlichen Orc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (28. April 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Wie se alle mit dem Arsch Argument kommen o.O denkt euch mal eine andere Ausrede aus.


Ein Busen-Argument wäre unglaubwürdig, da man den Char ja tatsächlich in der Regel von hinten sieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber warum Ausrede? Oo


----------



## Xelyna (28. April 2009)

< würde einen männlichen Draenei spielen, wenn es nicht ein wenig komisch kommen würde
Meine Ausrede: Muskeln angaffen *-*


----------



## Kankru (28. April 2009)

Hmmm, hab nur männliche Chars! So ne B11e wär zwar cool, aber ich bin männl und zocke männl Chars^^


----------



## zadros (28. April 2009)

Ich spiele grundsätzlich weibliche Charaktere, da mir in fast allen Spielen männliche Chars einfach nicht gefallen - sei es Draenei oder Zeloten - Mal ehrlich ich möchte keinen Mann in vermummten Kutten mit Ketten um den freien Oberkörper anstarren und das tut man ja so lange man den Char spielt.

Bei HDRO spiele ich einen männlichen Barden und eine weibliche Runenpriesterin, da männliche Elben naja aussehen ;-)
Bei Age of Conan hab ich fast ausschließlich Männliche Chars gespielt ausser meiner Assassine und meiner Herold von Xotli.

Es ist auch eine Sache des RP, ich möchte eben auch mal eine Rolle spielen, die ich im echten Leben nicht einnehmen kann und ehrlich gesagt auch garnicht will,
denn ich liebe die Weiblichkeit und bin gerne ein Mann ( allerdings kein Macho  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ). Aber warum soll man das in einem mmoRpg nicht mal ausprobieren.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (28. April 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> weil männliche elfen einfach total schwul aussehen?



hey das war von mir ausm blizz forum xDD
ansonsten, ja richtig ^^


----------



## n0n4m3 (28. April 2009)

ich habe nicht alles durchgelesen und ich denke 100 andere haben das selbe geschriben:

Lieber einen Zwerg als eine Zwergin


----------



## Eddishar (28. April 2009)

Hui, da hat wieder einer die SuFu nicht benutzt ... Freude Freude! *murr*

Ich habe 3 männliche, 3 weibliche Chars ... welches Model eben besser aussieht ... z.B. sieht der weibliche Nachelf deutlich besser aus, als der männliche ...


----------



## Fragilia (28. April 2009)

Viorel schrieb:


> Weil Männer nunmal gerne die Kontrolle haben. vor allem über Frauen^^




Dem ist wohl nix hinzuzufügen...


----------



## Gwen (28. April 2009)

Warum?

Reine Geschmacks- und Stylefrage und je nach Rasse unterschiedlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachtelfen gefallen mir weiblich besser,
Zwerge und Gnome mit Bart,
Draenei, Menschen 50/50,
Untote und Trolle weiblich (ich mag das vorneüber gebeugt nicht),
Blutelfen und Orks 50/50,
und Tauren männlich (Sterotyp: Fantasykämpfer = groß und Breit).


Außerdem sollte man die Frage auch mal andersherum stellen: "Phänomen: warum Frauen männliche Chars spielen?" Das kommt nämlich auch vor, und sicher nicht weil Zwerge so sexy Knackärsche haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (28. April 2009)

"Du hast keine Chance weil ich sowieso gewinn,
 weil ich ein Mädchen bin,
 weil ich ein Mädchen bin!"

    -- Lucilectric


----------



## Shaguar93 (28. April 2009)

Sire schrieb:


> Lasst uns mal ein Phänomen untersuchen, bei dem es sich um die Tatsache handelt, das Männer überaus gerne weibliche Charaktere spielen.
> 
> Was sind die Gründe dafür?
> 
> ...


Als wenn das so unmenschlich wäre...
Wahrscheinlich spielen wir alle nur weibliche Chars, weil wir in Wirklichkeit lieber Frauen wären.
Oder vielleicht, weil WoW einfach nur ein Spiel ist und die männlichen Charaktere meist grottenhässlich aussehen.


----------



## zadros (28. April 2009)

Fragilia schrieb:


> Dem ist wohl nix hinzuzufügen...



Ausser die übliche "über einen Kamm scheren" Phrase


----------



## Slavery (28. April 2009)

Wenn ich schon stundenlang vor dem PC sitze, würd ich auch gerne stundenlang auf einen wohlgeformten weiblichen Ar... schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (28. April 2009)

ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören..
dieses "Männliche Blutelfen sind schwul..blablabla.."
ich spiel einen männlichen Blutelf Schurken..der sieht genau so böse aus wie ein Orc/Troll Schurke 
Untote sind ja sowieso die bösesten Schurken überhaupt -__-


----------



## Asilon (28. April 2009)

Also ich persönlich (männlich spiel auch zum teil weibliche chars) schau einfach nur auf die animationen beim casten zuschlagen etc...männliche blutelfen spiel ich zwar nicht mehr aber da hab ich auch kein prob mit vlt is des gehüpfe leicht tuntig aber mein gott dann isses halt so deswg sin die doch nich schwul o.0


----------



## Sharwen (28. April 2009)

Also vorab, ich bin kein Mann, bin aber auch nicht lesbisch. 

Ich habe NUR weibliche Chars. Warum? Nun ja, ich find die sehen einfach besser aus.

Unter andrem um auch mal einen Kontrast zu den breitschultrigen zu bilden. Würde es niemals in Betracht ziehen, einen männlichen Tauren zu erstellen... geschweige denn einen Männlichen Draenei, die erinnern mich immer an die Kastanienfiguren, die man als Kinder immer mit Zahnstochern gebastelt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der einzige männliche Char, den ich besitze, ist ein Blutelf. Die sehen nicht aus wie ne umgedrehte Pyramide.

Ist alles einfach Geschmackssache, wer was spielt. 

Bei meinem Schatz ists eher durchwachsen. ein paar Männchen, ein paar weibchen. Solang ihm der Char so gefällt, naja warum nicht =)


----------



## Ginkohan (28. April 2009)

Mich erinnern Draenei-Frauen an asiatische Frauen.(Mimik, Gestik, Aussehen) und da ich bisher nur asiatische Freundinnen hatte na?
genau..spiele ich Draenei-Weibchen.

Zwar hab ich eine Mensch-Schurkin & einen Mensch DK aber das hat zum Teil Klassenbezogene & RPG Gründe.
Rouge gibts nicht bei Draeneis
Mensch DK  => RPG technisch ist meine Draenei-Pala Schülerin des DKs gewesen bevor er im Kampf gegen die Geißel starb.
Da ich einen Lehrer haben wollte, der zur Silbernen Hand gehörte musste es ein Mensch sein.


----------



## natfaal (28. April 2009)

Hmm also ich hab nen zwergen jäge rund nen Draenei pala mit denen ich schon etliche stunden gespielt hab. Ich hab das Geschlecht gewählt welil ich nu ebenfalls ein mann bin. so!



Und das Argument: " Ja ständig den hinten betrachten zu müssen ist irgendwie lächerlich, dafür gibts ne kameradrehfunktion.

Ach ja eins kann ich auch nicht verstehen warum Elfen schwul sein sollen?



lg


----------



## Fearforfun (28. April 2009)

Ich habe einen Männlichen und einen Weiblichen Char auf Stufe 80 in der Regel find ich Männliche Chars besser nur ein Männlicher Dreanei Todesritter hat mit von der Optik überhaupt nicht gefallen, daher Weiblich.


----------



## TBrain (28. April 2009)

natfaal schrieb:


> Und das Argument: " Ja ständig den hinten betrachten zu müssen ist irgendwie lächerlich, dafür gibts ne kameradrehfunktion.



Außerdem würde ich mir als Mann da mal Gedanken machen warum ich mich dazu gezwungen fühle Männern auf den Arsch zu schauen wenn ich sie von hinten sehe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minorjiel (28. April 2009)

Hier handelt es sich doch um ein Rollenspiel. Ich persönlich mache daher die Wahl des Geschlechts von der Klasse und/oder der Skillung abhängig und weil Freuen ja bekanntlich des vermeindlich schwächere Geschlecht darstellen, soll sich die Dame eher auf Distanz bewegen. Den Gegner mit nem dicken Zweihandschwert oder zwei wirbelnden Äxten frontal die Ohren langziehen, dass passt einfach nicht zu einer Lady und steht einem stämigen Orc oder Nachtelfen besser. Meine Schamanin bedient sich den Kräften der Natur und heilt ihre Mitstreiter im Kampf. Passt gut, die Draenei-Dame bekommt nichts auf die Finger und macht beim Heilen eine gute Figur. Ein mopeliger Draenei-Mann sieht da abseits doch eher etwas verloren aus, der gehört mitten rein ins Getümmel und soll mächtig austeilen. Heilklassen sind in meinen Augen daher den Damen auf den Leib geschneidert, Magieklassen sind für Männlein sowie Weiblein gleichermaßen und Nahkämpfer müssen einfach männliche Recken sein. Jäger zählt für mich auch zu den eher männlich dominierten Zunft (Ja, ertappt...ich twinke einen Nachtelfen-Jäger).

Fazit:
Wie oben erwähnt ist die Wahl für mich an die konservative Aufgabenverteilung der Geschlechter gebunden, die in so einem Rollenspiel wie WOW fast noch besser zu Geltung kommt. Ist vielleicht auch durch die Medien wie klassische Filme und Romane geprägt worden.

Und wenn ich doch mal einem hübschen Mädel auf den Hintern gucken will, dann gehe ich Joggen, in die Fußgängerzone oder gucke in die Küche, was meine Herzdame da so treibt :-P


----------



## natfaal (28. April 2009)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Und wenn ich doch mal einem hübschen Mädel auf den Hintern gucken will, dann gehe ich Joggen, in die Fußgängerzone oder gucke in die Küche, was meine Herzdame da so treibt :-P




Richtig!!!!


----------



## Gaaz (28. April 2009)

hacker007 schrieb:


> Dass sie immer auf den po von einer sexy Blutelfien gaffen können!




Genauso kenn ich auch Zockerinnen, die aus ähnlichen gründen männliche Chars zocken.


----------



## Fyaar (28. April 2009)

Ich wähle meine chars auch danach aus welche Klasse sie haben.

Druide(katze) ist z.b. ein männlicher Char hingegen sind meine Mana-/Stoffklassen wie Mage und Priester
beides weibliche Charakter.

Auf was ich jetzt von beiden schaue ist mir hingegen relativ egal, hauptsache mir gefällt was ich spiele.


----------



## Gast20180212 (29. April 2009)

ich bin weiblich und hab auch nur weibliche chars.
wieso männer es machen ka.
aber ich denke ne süße blutelfe is besser anzusehen als n behaarter tauren po ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (29. April 2009)

Stoneddragon schrieb:


> [...]
> süße blutelfe is besser anzusehen als n behaarter tauren po ^^




wie wahr

deswegen spiele ich einen zwerg ^^


----------



## Cazore (29. April 2009)

/me hört dem Gespräch zu und schweigt. 



Öhm, eine Trollfrau hat meinem ersten Char (Orc Krieger uhhhja sehr männlich) sehr geholfen, sie wusste einfach alles und hat mir ein paar Sachen zeigen können und da hab ich Cazore erschaffen, in Gedenken an Fed..., der es hoffentlich gut geht.


----------



## Birk (29. April 2009)

Ich bin männlich und spiele männliche und weibliche Charas gemischt..  Da ich schon einen männlichen Nachtelf hatte, wollte ich bei meinem DK einfach mal einen weiblichen Nachtelf machen...  Das Argument, dass man nicht gezwungen sein will dauernd auf Männerärsche zu starren ist lächerlich..  Also zumindest mich zwingt keiner meinen Charas auf den Arsch zu gucken...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180212 (29. April 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> wie wahr
> 
> deswegen spiele ich einen zwerg ^^




gut gesprochen hrhrhr XD


----------



## Skelettron (29. April 2009)

es kommt auf die rasse drauf an was ich spiele:
meine Horde chars sind meist männlicher natur. orcs trolle tauren sind männlich einfach stylischer. untote in der regel weiblich und blutelfen halten sich die waage. auf der ally seite sind meine chars allerdings ausschliesslich weiblich. nachtelfen und dreanai sind immer weiblich, zwerge gnome und menschen kommen mir weder als männlich noch als weibchen in die tüte. weiterhin kommt es auch auf die klasse drauf an rockträger sind bei mir lieber weiblich und der schwere plattenträger eher männlicher natur. 

also kurz gesagt. der styl des char in kombi mit klasse und rasse gibt das geschlecht an. 


die typische rollen verteilung halt:

muskelprotzender nahkämpfer, männlich (starke geschlecht)
robentragende weicheier, weiblich (schwaches geschlecht)

aber ich bin weder ein rassist noch ein klassist noch ein schowinist... das ist einfach nur mein geschmack.


----------



## Quana (29. April 2009)

Ich bin weiblich und spiele -fast- nur weibliche Chars. Warum? Weil sie einfach besser aussehen!

Mein Twink ist eine Zwegen Pristerin und ich finde nicht, das sie schlimm aussieht. Wenn man sich ein bisschen Mühe beim erstellen gibt können auch Zwerginnen hübsch sein.


----------



## Livien (29. April 2009)

Weil männliche Chars in Kleider schwul aussehen.


----------



## Rygel (29. April 2009)

Skelettron schrieb:


> die typische rollen verteilung halt:
> 
> muskelprotzender nahkämpfer, männlich (starke geschlecht)
> robentragende weicheier, weiblich (schwaches geschlecht)



das habe ich tatsächlich auch so gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! meine elfische jägerin ist für mich sowohl sex-symbol als auch superheldin <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! NIEMALS würde ich über den blizz-service das geschlecht ändern. ansonsten spiele ich noch eine weibl. magierin (vermutlich weil sie in den roben auch viel flotter aussieht als n kerl *G*) und einen männl. druiden. mein experimenteller todesritter ist ein männlicher draenei - ein richtiger schrank! zumindest bei den letzen dreien erfülle ich das klischee komplett: weibliche caster/fernkämpfer und männl. tanks/melees.


----------



## Deanne (29. April 2009)

Livien schrieb:


> Weil männliche Chars in Kleider schwul aussehen.



Klingt zwar etwas komisch, aber so sehe ich das auch. Muskelbepackte Menschen oder Draenei sehen in Roben einfach etwas deplatziert aus. Ein Robenträger muss für mich elegant, verletzlich und geheimnisvoll aussehen. Die weiblichen Charaktere erfüllen diese Anforderungen einfach besser. Okay, da gibt es bei einigen Rassen auch wieder Ausnahmen, aber meistens trifft das so zu.


----------



## Rygel (29. April 2009)

Quana schrieb:


> Mein Twink ist eine Zwegen Pristerin und ich finde nicht, das sie schlimm aussieht. Wenn man sich ein bisschen Mühe beim erstellen gibt können auch Zwerginnen hübsch sein.



das stimmt! ich habe neulich, eventbedingt, auch eine zwergin erstellt. entspricht nicht meinem schönheitsideal aber niedlich war sie alle mal: unbärtig und auch gar nicht grimmig, sondern mit zwei lustigen, roten pippi-langstrumpf-zöpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

wie ist das eigentlich bei der horde? deren frauen/männer sind, bis auf die blutelfen, für menschliche erdlinge GAR NICHT attraktiv, oder? spielen hordler deshalb vielleicht eher männliche chars? (wer in letzter zeit zufällig mal auf der suche nach einer orkfrau war weiß was ich meine *G*)


----------



## discotiiia (29. April 2009)

Also meine Begründung ist die Vermischung von Ästhetik mit purer Gewalt, dafür hab ich n faible.


----------



## Ðæmoon (29. April 2009)

Sehen einfach geiler aus xD


----------



## Su-Si (29. April 2009)

Ich finde es eher komisch, wie man es anstößig, falsch oder diskussionswürdig finden kann, dass auch männliche User mal einen weiblichen Char ausprobieren wollen. Warum sollte man auf sein wahres Geschlecht begrenzt bleiben? Gegen wen spricht diese Diskussion eigentlich mehr?:-)

Ob man jetzt die weibliche Gnomin süßer als den männlichen Gnom findet, oder einfach nach 5 männlichen Chars einen weiblichen spielt, weil man für jede Abwechslung dankbar ist, oder weil man festgestellt hat oder glaubt, dass weiblichen Chars mehr Freundlichkeit oder Aufmerksamkeit entgegengebracht werden oder was weiss ich...irgendwie finde ich den Grund genauso egal, wie die Diskussion über dieses "Phänomen" erstaunlich. Oder war das jetzt der Versuch von Hausfrauenpsychologie und dem (un-)bewussten Unterstellen von Verweiblichung oder ähnlichen Tendenzen der männlichen Gesellschaft?^^

Spielt wonach euch ist und gut. 

(und wer auch immer das hier zuvor geschrieben hat: Ich finde auch, dass das Spielen weiblicher Chars durch Männer höchstens ein Zeichen dafür ist, dass man sich seiner Sexualität sicher ist^^) 

Ich habe lustigerweise auch schon erlebt, dass man sich in einer Gilde enorm echauffiert hat, als sich heraus stellte, dass ein weiblicher Char in Wirklichkeit von einem Mann gespielt wurde! Man stelle sich dieses Drama vor! Hätte man das gewusst, ja dann...ja, was eigentlich? 

Zu Recht wird ein bestimmtes Verhalten als "kiddiehaft" abgestempelt, obwohl niemand weiss, wie alt der Typ hinter dem Bildschirm wirklich ist. Darauf kommt es nicht an, es kommt auf sein Verhalten an, so dass 12 jährige gar nicht als solche erkannt werden müssen, aber auch 40jährige zu Recht als Kiddies tituliert werden können (diesen gedanklichen Spagat schaffen ausweislich einiger Threads zu diesem Thema auch nicht alle^^). Was schliessen wir daraus? RL ungleich Wow, auch wenn dem ein- oder anderen dieser Unterschied mit der Zeit abhanden kommen mag.

An alle Männer: Schlüpft auch mal in eine weibliche Figur, ihr werdet nicht schwul deswegen, versprochen^^ (ach ja..und wenn schon... ^^)


----------



## Cellien (29. April 2009)

Naja, ich finde es kommt auf die Klasse und Rasse an:

*Butelf*: immer Weiblich, das Hohlkreuz passt mir gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ork*: männlich, wenn Nahkämpfer, wenn es nen Caster sein soll spiel ich keinen Ork
*Troll*: männlich
*Taure*: männlich
*Untote*: weibliche Chars haben mehr Style, ausgenommen Schurken
*
  Nachtelf*: weiblich... männlichliche Chars sind doch echt zum 



Spoiler



kotzen


, ausserdem haben die weiblichen Chars übelst Style, movements  und so, nein ich meine nicht den Arsch!
*Mensch*: wenn Caster dann weiblich, wenn Nahkämpfer dann männlich
*Dreanai*: weiblich
*Zwerg*: würde nen männlichen Char nehmen, aber weibliche sind auch ok, da sie so selten sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Gnom*: im Prinzip gar keinen Gnom, habe keine Knie, aber ansonsten find ich die weiblichen besser

  Ich wähle das Geschlecht an Hand der Klassen aus, z.B. finde ich das  ein weiblicher Mensch nicht von irgendwelchen Bossen die  



Spoiler



Fresse


 polieren lassen soll. Ja, da kommt der RPler in mir Raus. 
  Oft bewegen sich männliche Chars einfach schwul


----------



## La Saint (29. April 2009)

Ist das jetzt der fünftausendlzwanzigste oder der fünftausendeinundzwanzigste Thread zu diesem Thema.

Meine persönliche Vermutung: Der TE will nur abklopfen, wie groß sein Risiko ist bei der Anmache einer Blutelfin auf einen männlichen Mitspieler zu stoßen und sich somit lächerlich zu machen.

Das ist übrigens der einzigste Grund, warum man zu BC-Zeiten eine zeitlang versucht hatte auch in 5er-Inis TS durchzusetzen. TeamSpeak ist und bleibt immer noch die ultimative Methode um festzustellen, welcher der weiblichen Chars auch wirklich von einer Spielerin gesteuert wird. Die Idee hinter TS ist nicht, wie viele fälschlicherweise glauben, das man das Zusammenspiel der Gruppe verbessern will. Es dient ausschließlich der Verbesserung des Brunftverhaltens. ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Yurai (29. April 2009)

Warum ich einen weiblichen Char spiele obwohl ich ein Mann bin?

Ok, ich versuche es mal zu erklären:

Ich spiele das Spiel weil ich geren eine Bestimmte Rolle spielen möchte.
Bei der erstellung meines Chars habe ich mir allso ein bestimmtes Bild gemacht von der Rolle die ich übernehmen
möchte:

Mein Char sollte die Aufgabe eines Heilers übernehmen.
Es sollte ein Char werden, der nicht gerne mit schweren großen Waffen in Gegner-Horden rennt.
Es sollte ein Char werden, der eine gewisse "schönheit" auf das Schlachtfeld bringen soll.

Da zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich diesen Char erstellt habe, die Draenei und somit die Schamanen neu waren, wollte ich 
die Klasse Schamane spielen.


Wirft man nun die ganzen Gedanken in einen "Kochtopf" ergibt sich eigentlich nur eine wahl: Einen weiblichen Draenei.

Ein Mänlichen Draenei der in Roben rumläuft, breit wie ein Schrank ist, Muskeln hat und dann im Schlachtfeld auf einmal
die Hände nur zum heilen nutzt past einfach nicht in die Rolle die ich mir ausgesucht habe.
Ich finde es einfach nicht schön, einen mänlichen Draenei-Schamanen zum heilen zu nutzen.

Eher schon dann als Verstärker der mit 2 mächtigen Kolben die Gegner auseinander nimmt.


Anders sieht es dann schon bei meinem Hexenmeister aus: 

Er sollte etwas düster aussehen, der seine Gegner mit Schmerzen und dunklen Zaubersprüchen peinigt.
Kein Char der nun breit ist wie ein Ork, oder schon zerfallen wie ein Untoter, trotzdem ein mächtiger Gegner.
Eher so wie die "dunkle Version" von Merlin.

Daher viel meine Wahl auf einen mänlichen Blutelfen:
Er hat mit seinen langen Haaren und seiner arroganten Art 
die besten vorraussetztungen für diese Rolle.



Ich suche mit also die Geschlechter nach der dem Char angedachten Rolle aus.
Nach dem Gesamtbild das am Ende von dem Char ausgehen soll.

Soll nicht heißen das nun jeder weiblicher Char ein Heiler werden muss.
Ein weiblicher Char kann ja aufgrund seines Erscheinungsbild ein durchaus geschickter Schurke sein.
Oder eine muskelbepackte Orc - Kriegerin.  


Nun WoW ist ja ein "Rollenspiel" da übernimmt man ja die Rolle eines Helden.
Und warum sollen jetzt nicht auch Männer die Rolle einer Frau in der World of Warcraft übernehmen???

Man muss sich ja nicht zu 100% ins Spiel übertragen.


----------



## Sator (29. April 2009)

Mein Paladin ist auch weiblich. Man stellt sich eben bei der Charaktererstellung ein paar grundlegende Fragen. Mit dem Start von BC wollte mir einen Horden-Paladin erstellen. Kommt natürlich nur Blutelfe in Frage. Die nächste Frage, die man sich stellt, was will man mit dem Pala im Endcontent mal spielen. Für mich wahr damals klar (hatte zu der Zeit nen 70er Undead Tank), dass der Pala entweder Heiler oder Retributioner wird. Hab mir dann zuerst den männlichen Blutelfen angschaut. Aber egal was ich gemacht un verändert hab, der Char sah immer wie der Gaylord höchstpersönlich aus. Der weibliche Blutelfe hat mich in Sachen Style doch mehr überzeugt. Zu nem Heiler passt der weibliche Blutelf natürlich perfekt gepasst, obwohl ich mit dem Char auch schonmal getankt habe und dabei immer Angst hatte, dass der zerbrechliche Blutelfenkörper nicht einfach in 1000 Teile zersplittert ^^ 
Jeder Spieler hat seine eigene Story, warum er mal nen weiblichen Char spielen möchte.


----------



## Metalone (29. April 2009)

hacker007 schrieb:


> Dass sie immer auf den po von einer sexy Blutelfien  gaffen können!



Bingo ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

